# My GoPro 5mp wide vids



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

Fun little camera


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice!

Good thing you didn't have a hole in your shorts on the 3rd video! ;-o

Nice to see a change up in the POV's


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I've been having a blast with mine also. I'm working on some different mounts around the bike as well. GoPro was supposed to have released the "Chesty" chest mounted harness this month but I still haven't seen it. Have fun, Matt.





1-2-09 Ride Bootleg Canyon from Matt Rozar on Vimeo.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

I jerry rigged mine using a night rider universal bar mount. I may still get the gopro bar mount...probably more rigid. Also, the AAA NiMH batteries don't work in cold weather. It's documented...but I'm just confirming that. I didn't have any lithium's, so I just did this:


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

cytoe said:


> I jerry rigged mine using a night rider universal bar mount. I may still get the gopro bar mount...probably more rigid. Also, the AAA NiMH batteries don't work in cold weather. It's documented...but I'm just confirming that. I didn't have any lithium's, so I just did this:


Slick idea, how cold was it?

here's my contribution. still working on the sticky mount placements, but I like fork view ones so I'll probably do that.





Markham Park from FloridaFish on Vimeo.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

not sure how cold it was exactly...but my hydro bite valve kept freezing up.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

cytoe said:


> not sure how cold it was exactly...but my hydro bite valve kept freezing up.


good lord, I'd say cold enough. Be careful doing that with the o-ring, don't want to over heat and damage it.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

nah, those chemical foot warmers don't get that hot.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

sweet vids!! 

cytoe that behind the foot POV is probably one of my favorites!! the "camera doesnt do it justice" effect seems like it is greatly reduced.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

one more from yesturday's ride...


----------



## SOAZ (Sep 23, 2008)

I gotta try some of these cool angles and mounting locations. I just got mine and made a couple videos. I tried three different mounting spots. I'm thinking that the chest mount might be cool when its available.

HIJACK, sorry if this is hijacking this thread, but here are a couple of my tries with the same camera.
Editing is a pain in the ass! (using microsoft movie maker)

50 Year trail in AZ


----------



## semperfi658 (Oct 29, 2008)

omg i want a GoPro now!!!! are they worth it?? which one is best for mountain biking? do i have to buy extra mounts?


----------



## SOAZ (Sep 23, 2008)

semperfi658 said:


> omg i want a GoPro now!!!! are they worth it?? which one is best for mountain biking? do i have to buy extra mounts?


Get the helmet hero one and it will come with a helmet mount. I got the bar mount as well that is fun to play with on a seatpost or the handlebars.
I think its worth it. They are half as much as the competitors and a tenth the cost of fancy systems yet the difference in quality is not very noticeable. I actually returned my Vholdr to get a cheap GoPro one.
For fast sports like mtb and dirt bikes I'd get the wide version. its a fish eye lense so you can see more.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

SOAZ said:


> a tenth the cost of fancy systems yet the difference in quality is not very noticeable.


False.

Why do people post this kind of nonsense?


----------



## SOAZ (Sep 23, 2008)

iHelmetcam said:


> False.
> 
> Why do people post this kind of nonsense?


haha fella. Relax. It is a tenth of the cost of some systems. And I can't notice the difference. All true then. Although, I know to someone who sells or knows a ton about them the difference must look HUGE. Just not to a novice like me though!


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

SOAZ said:


> haha fella. Relax. It is a tenth of the cost of some systems. And I can't notice the difference. All true then. Although, I know to someone who sells or knows a ton about them the difference must look HUGE. Just not to a novice like me though!


I am relaxed fella. It's hard not to be relaxed when you're laughing like I am.

Yes, the difference in quality is very noticeable and the "tenth of the cost of some sytmes" bit is good for even more laughs.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

iHelmetcam said:


> I am relaxed fella. It's hard not to be relaxed when you're laughing like I am.
> 
> Yes, the difference in quality is very noticeable and the "tenth of the cost of some sytmes" bit is good for even more laughs.


I'll bet the OP had 100% as much fun as he would have with a more expensive camera so who really gives a rats ass in the end?


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Jason B. said:


> I'll bet the OP had 100% as much fun as he would have with a more expensive camera so who really gives a rats ass in the end?


The discussion is not about how much fun was had, it's about the quality of the video. They are two distinctly different topics.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

the difference is monogod would have composed a 20 minute diatribe to say that. i haven't seen him post in a while...


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

the video quality of the gopro is good enough for short clips. The wide angle seems to make the video look more stable. I tried using my Creative Flip on my helmet...but the fov was too narrow and the video seemed like it was all over the place. Anyway, if you are just uploading to youtube (yuck) or some other video hosting site, the gopro is good enough...I don't watch it on my tv.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

SOAZ said:


> I'm thinking that the chest mount might be cool when its available.


Here's video of the GoPro chest mounted:





Snowy Mountain Ride: Chest Mounted Camera from Bri on Vimeo.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

iHelmetcam said:


> False.
> 
> Why do people post this kind of nonsense?


Wow, you really love an argument don't you Pete?


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

2_Tires said:


> Wow, you really love an argument don't you Pete?


It's called a discussion. This is a discussion board after all, isn't it?

You see, it works like this sometimes:

Someone posts something that doesn't make sense.
Someone else replies about that something that doesn't make sense, and the discussion continues from there.

Get it? Do you have any more scintillating questions, or perhaps something to discuss?


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Yes!! There you go again I love it!! People like you are fun to bug cause its so easy, lol. Can't wait to see your next post, lmao!


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

2_Tires said:


> People like you are fun to bug cause its so easy, lol.


???

What makes you think that you are bugging me?


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a HD camera that I mounted on a helmet, a VIO POV.1, and a GoPro Wide. 

The video of the GoPro has much less noticable shake than the HD camera mounted on my helmet. I'm not sure whether this is because the field of view is so large on the GoPro, or because the HD camera is heavier. 

If it is a sunny day with a blue sky, I usually just take the GoPro. On the internet, the videos look great and they even look great on my big screen TV. I don't take the HD out much for mountain biking because:

(1) I don't like being restricted to just helmet cam footage (I like chest mounts and bike mounts more). I've even mounted the GoPro on a boom to get different odd shots. The flexibility is awesome.

(2) I hold back a lot when I'm worried about trashing $1200 worth of camera (and lens) if I hit something wrong (I have gone over the bars before while filming - it happens - it is part of mountain biking). If I trash the GoPro, most likely I'll just have to get another plastic case, but even if the whole camera is trashed, it isn't that expensive. I once shot a GoPro out of a slingshot 50 feet into the air and the only thing that happened was the SD card popped out. I put it back in and the camera worked fine.

(3) When editing the GoPro vs. the HD footage, I usually end up throwing out a lot of the HD footage just because of shake. This is frustrating because it is usually the coolest (most technical) areas of the trail. 

(4) A blur is a blur, whether it is a highly defined blur or not. By this, I mean that I'm not that impressed with HD videos to restrict myself to helmet footage, editing out some of my best clips, and chance breaking a beautiful HD camera.

The only thing I don't like about the GoPro Wide is the helmet mount - it makes me look like I'm twelve feet tall. The Chest and bike mounts are much better.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

iHelmetcam said:


> It's called a discussion. This is a discussion board after all, isn't it?
> 
> You see, it works like this sometimes:
> Get it? Do you have any more scintillating questions, or perhaps something to discuss?


You should take your own advice!!! :nono: :skep:



iHelmetcam said:


> False.
> 
> Why do people post this kind of nonsense?


So since we are in a discussion here why don't you elaborate on why the GoPro is not tenth of the cost for the quatlity it has. :skep:


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> The video of the GoPro has much less noticable shake than the HD camera mounted on my helmet. I'm not sure whether this is because the field of view is so large on the GoPro, or because the HD camera is heavier.


Probably a bit of both, combined with technique.

When GoPro introduced their first camera, they only offered a normal field of view (54 degrees) which is too narrow for helmetcam footage, yielding footage that is generally too shaky.

With their latest "wide" camera (really a 170 degree fisheye lens) they have gone to the other extreme. Yes the footage is noticeably smoother, at the cost of a very distorted image (straight lines are very curved, especially near the frame edges).



Polar Bear said:


> (1) I don't like being restricted to just helmet cam footage (I like chest mounts and bike mounts more). I've even mounted the GoPro on a boom to get different odd shots. The flexibility is awesome.


FYI, full-sized camcorders can be attached to the frame as well. Boom shots, if they tickle your fancy, can also be rigged, but not as easily as frame shots.

There's also that other, all too often overlooked, option of shooting third person...



Polar Bear said:


> (2) I hold back a lot when I'm worried about trashing $1200 worth of camera (and lens) if I hit something wrong (I have gone over the bars before while filming - it happens - it is part of mountain biking).


Helmet mounted cameras can take more abuse than you give them credit for, especially if they are mounted in an enclosure and you're using a filter/wide angle adapter (which provides extra lens protection, just as they do on still cameras).

I have crashed numerous times in the 8+ years that I have been using a helmet mounted camera. I have yet to "trash" a camera, let alone damage one.



Polar Bear said:


> (3) When editing the GoPro vs. the HD footage, I usually end up throwing out a lot of the HD footage just because of shake. This is frustrating because it is usually the coolest (most technical) areas of the trail.


That's the technique issue mentioned above. One of the keys to smoother footage is to use your arms, legs and neck to isolate as much trail shock as possible from your shooting platform. It can be done.



Polar Bear said:


> (4) A blur is a blur, whether it is a highly defined blur or not. By this, I mean that I'm not that impressed with HD videos to restrict myself to helmet footage, editing out some of my best clips, and chance breaking a beautiful HD camera.


This is just a rehash of 1,2, and 3.



Polar Bear said:


> The Chest and bike mounts are much better.


There are many folks that disagree with your opinion but ultimately you'll make videos to please yourself, rather than please strangers on the internet.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

doodooboi said:


> So since we are in a discussion here why don't you elaborate on why the GoPro is not tenth of the cost for the quatlity it has.


What? Where did you get "tenth of the cost for the quality it has"?

"a tenth the cost of fancy systems" is what was posted.

What are these $1900 "fancy systems"?


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

iHelmetcam said:


> With their latest "wide" camera (really a 170 degree fisheye lens) they have gone to the other extreme. Yes the footage is noticeably smoother, at the cost of a very distorted image (straight lines are very curved, especially near the frame edges).


It is, however, a very useful tool to get certain shots. If GoPro released 90 degree and a 110 degree versions of their camera, I would buy them both.



iHelmetcam said:


> FYI, full-sized camcorders can be attached to the frame as well. Boom shots, if they tickle your fancy, can also be rigged, but not as easily as frame shots.


I have yet to see someone do this with a full size camcorder. I once spent multiple hours creating a frame mount for my HD camera. The mount was secure to the frame, but the shake in the picture was so bad that I couldn't even get it to work on my road bike. If you have a link to a good HD camcorder bike - mount video, I'd love to see it. I don't mind being proved wrong, it may give me incentive to resurrect the project.



iHelmetcam said:


> There's also that other, all too often overlooked, option of shooting third person...


No one would argue that HD is great for third person shots. I almost always ride alone though.



iHelmetcam said:


> _"The Chest and bike mounts are much better"_ - There are many folks that disagree with your opinion but ultimately you'll make videos to please yourself, rather than please strangers on the internet.


In context, I am talking about the GoPro positioning, not all helmet cams - and I am referring to the observation that the fisheye makes the riders helmet appear abnormally high above the handlebars.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> I have yet to see someone do this with a full size camcorder. I once spent multiple hours creating a frame mount for my HD camera. The mount was secure to the frame, but the shake in the picture was so bad that I couldn't even get it to work on my road bike. If you have a link to a good HD camcorder bike - mount video, I'd love to see it. I don't mind being proved wrong, it may give me incentive to resurrect the project.


Here's an example from 6+ years ago

A Manfrotto Superclamp makes attaching a full size camcorder to the frame easy.










While your mount might have been secure to the frame, the camera/mount interface is where I have had problems in the past. Using a supplemental strap to snug the camera to the mount, or even to an additional mounting point on the frame can make a big difference.

You might also want to try disabling the OIS on your camera because rolling shutter issues might be contributing to the problem. Lastly, not all OIS systems work equally as well, some are not so good when trying to overcome rapid movement vs. the slower movement found in typical hand held shooting.



Polar Bear said:


> No one would argue that HD is great for third person shots. I almost always ride alone though.


Tripod.

As far as the helmet shake that you described in your previous post, changing the way that you mount your HD camcorder can certainly make a difference. With the camera mounted on the top of the helmet, there is no counterweight helping to keep the camera steady, only the helmet retention straps fighting that weight way on the other end of the structure.

Mounting the camera on the side not only puts the lens at eye level but the counterweight on the other side works like the counterweight at the base of a steadycam setup, making it more difficult for the camera to move around and making it easier for your helmet retention straps to keep everything in place.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

iHelmetcam said:


> Here's an example from 6+ years ago


Have you tried it since with a HD camera?



iHelmetcam said:


> While your mount might have been secure to the frame, the camera/mount interface is where I have had problems in the past. Using a supplemental strap to snug the camera to the mount, or even to an additional mounting point on the frame can make a big difference.


I used a supplemental strap (for safety and steadiness) and even had the mount attached to two places. The mount I tried to make was about 1 inch in front of the seatpost and 2 inches above the top tube. It was mounted both to the seatpost and the top tube. After experimenting with it for a week and getting no where, I happened to read this on the internet:

"Even with Sony's SteadyShot, you'll get some degradation of video quality if you are riding fast on rough terrain. Mounting the camera to the bike also can destroy the camera's tripod mount if you don't use a supplemental strap to hold the camera down on the mount. Riding with the camcorder attached to the bike can also seriously damage the tape heads and other bits inside the camcorder (can you tell that I don't mount my camcorder to the bike that much anymore?)."

and this...

"Therefore, I bought a new camera. HD even. The quality is pretty amazing althought the optical image stabilization doesn't like high speed bounciness as much as the electronic image stabilization on the old camera did."

After reading this, I scrapped the project because (1) I didn't want to ruin the camera - even though it's parts are different than the DV camcorder talked about above, and (2) I figured that that type of bike mount was something that the HD camcorder just couldn't take. I even took the OIS off and it didn't change anything. The camera is a Canon Vixia HF11.



iHelmetcam said:


> A Manfrotto Superclamp makes attaching a full size camcorder to the frame easy.


That doesn't look carbon friendly 



iHelmetcam said:


> Tripod.


I've used actually a 6" high cardboard box and put the camera on it because I liked the view near the ground. Without anyone to do any panning, I got bored with this type of shot.





Winter Night Mountain Ride from Bri on Vimeo.

This video was with a VIO POV.1



iHelmetcam said:


> As far as the helmet shake that you described in your previous post, changing the way that you mount your HD camcorder can certainly make a difference. With the camera mounted on the top of the helmet, there is no counterweight helping to keep the camera steady, only the helmet retention straps fighting that weight way on the other end of the structure.
> 
> Mounting the camera on the side not only puts the lens at eye level but the counterweight on the other side works like the counterweight at the base of a steadycam setup, making it more difficult for the camera to move around and making it easier for your helmet retention straps to keep everything in place.


Is that why people mount it that way? I thought it was just so that you lessened the chance of hitting an overhead branch. It makes sense though. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> Have you tried it since with a HD camera?


Nope. I have interspersed some frame mounted shots over the years but haven't used any since getting my HD camera. I'll have to strap it up and see if my Sony suffers from the same shakiness that your Canon does.



Polar Bear said:


> After experimenting with it for a week and getting no where, I happened to read this on the internet: (snip quotes from my video how-to about *attaching a full sized camcorder to a bike*)


Wait, you've read my page that shows a full-sized camcorder being attached to the bike but you posted "I have yet to see someone do this with a full size camcorder"?

That doesn't make sense.



Polar Bear said:


> After reading this, I scrapped the project because (1) I didn't want to ruin the camera - even though it's parts are different than the DV camcorder talked about above, and (2) I figured that that type of bike mount was something that the HD camcorder just couldn't take. I even took the OIS off and it didn't change anything. The camera is a Canon Vixia HF11.


Yes, I know that you're using a HF11, hence my previous comments about not all OIS systems being the same. The HF11 has been shown to be relatively poor at stabilizing high speed vibration with the OIS on . My guess is that the rolling shutter issue is at work since it was securely mounted and the OIS was off..



Polar Bear said:


> That doesn't look carbon friendly


It's carbon friendly. The inside of the clamp heads are rubber and I've used it on carbon bars and carbon seat posts.



Polar Bear said:


> Without anyone to do any panning, I got bored with this type of shot.


I find that when you use a tripod you can vary the height off the ground and get more interesting camera angles. Everything from 8" off the ground up to 6+ feet. More flexibility = better camera angles.


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

I've been mounting an SD and now HD camera to my helmet for years. Before that I used a bullet camera. Most of what Pete has said above I would have to agree with.

My SD camera is a Sony DCR TRV30 and the HD is a Canon HV20. I've actually not been that happy with the Canon. It has more problems with dropping frames and blurred images than my old Sony. Note that with both cameras I normally shoot with OIS turned off and use a wide angle lens.

For mounting I have played with on the top, on the side with a counter weight, and to the frame with a Manfrotto SuperClamp. The side mount provides the most stability. Then the top and finally the frame mount in that order. I think that one visual trick that helps with footage is having a fixed object in the frame. For example, when mounted to the frame there is a lot of blur and bouncing. But the bike itself is rock steady and visually we must lock onto that and the movement around doesn't bother as much.

Examples of some of my footage is on my site:

http://www.hanskellner.com/videos/cycling.html

Oh, I have also shot 3rd person using a steadicam device. Amazing how those work. But a real trick to learn. You can see examples of the footage here where the kids are riding/running through the sand section at Granite Bay:

http://www.hanskellner.com/archives...gh_school_mtb_racing_league_race_2_video.html


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

iHelmetcam said:


> Wait, you've read my page that shows a full-sized camcorder being attached to the bike but you posted "I have yet to see someone do this with a full size camcorder"?
> 
> That doesn't make sense.


I remember you discussing the mount, but did not remember seeing your video where you included those bike-mounted scenes. I watched a bunch of them on your site again, but did not see this one until you posted it here.



iHelmetcam said:


> Yes, I know that you're using a HF11, hence my previous comments about not all OIS systems being the same. The HF11 has been shown to be relatively poor at stabilizing high speed vibration with the OIS on . My guess is that the rolling shutter issue is at work since it was securely mounted and the OIS was off.


I knew I should have gotten the Sony. (Buyer's remorse setting in). I was looking at the CX-12, but was swayed away from Sony's memory stick. The Canon actually did a great job as a helmet cam while skiing:


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> I remember you discussing the mount, but did not remember seeing your video where you included those bike-mounted scenes. I watched a bunch of them on your site again, but did not see this one until you posted it here.


So you didn't see all of the still pictures on the page either? I guess I'll have to make them HUGE.



Polar Bear said:


> I knew I should have gotten the Sony. (Buyer's remorse setting in). I was looking at the CX-12,


While the OIS on some Sonys might be better, they are still CMOS chips and susceptible to rolling shutter issues.



Polar Bear said:


> The Canon actually did a great job as a helmet cam while skiing:


Skiing is the one application where I don't prefer the helmet mount. I get better footage by holding it with both hands. It allows me to swivel the camera, follow people that are right next to me, etc.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

hanskellner said:


> I've actually not been that happy with the Canon.


I agree. I even tried the mount again today (OIS off, Wide angle lens on, Tied the camera down as tight as possible) and it still didn't give me the results I wanted. Oh well, I guess I'll use other cameras for bike mounts - The GoPro and VIO are great for those shots. The clips are usually only a few seconds long anyway.



hanskellner said:


> I think that one visual trick that helps with footage is having a fixed object in the frame.
> For example, when mounted to the frame there is a lot of blur and bouncing. But the bike itself is rock steady and visually we must lock onto that and the movement around doesn't bother as much.


True.



hanskellner said:


> Examples of some of my footage is on my site:


Great camera work! I saw a few of your videos and look forward to seeing the rest.



hanskellner said:


> Oh, I have also shot 3rd person using a steadicam device.


I always wanted to use this for skiing. I heard they are expensive.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

iHelmetcam said:


> So you didn't see all of the still pictures on the page either? I guess I'll have to make them HUGE.


Anyone can see from your still pictures of the camera set up that you attempted to mount a non-HD camera to your frame. I was looking for video of the end result - that is, what the resulting video would look like. I was looking for video from the set up, not stills of the set up.

On your page from your website where you discuss the bike mounted camcorder, you do not give a link to your video "14 switchbacks" that you recently posted here (that has the video that I was looking for). Browsing through your "all videos" page, I was not able to find the video "14 Switchbacks" either. Perhaps the link isn't up or perhaps it goes under a different name.

I understand that it is easy to be misunderstood over the internet when you can't see the person you are talking to. I've read your other posts. Just because you have been to great places and have taken some great video doesn't really give you the right to belittle other people asking honest questions. Or people who try to offer advice to others.

Feel free to belittle me for my latest post.

And feel free to use any one of your many screen names.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> Anyone can see from your still pictures of the camera set up that you attempted to mount a non-HD camera to your frame. I was looking for video of the end result - that is, what the resulting video would look like. I was looking for video from the set up, not stills of the set up.


No, not attempted. "Attempted" is just spin, as you've read that page (quoted it even) and know that I wrote that I had shot video using that setup.

Your apparent thin-skinedness notwithstanding, the same mount (with loose strap issues) was used in the Norway '06 video in case you're looking for more examples.

There's also this unfortunate piece of vid:

http://www.paradigmhosting.net/vid/crash.wmv

As far as being misunderstood, you shouldn't blame others for simply taking you at your word.

"I have yet to see someone do this with a full size camcorder" is unambiguous. I know understand that you meant to say "I have seen the pictures of a full size camcorder mounted to a bike but I haven't seen video from a full size camcorder mounted to a bike."


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> I have a HD camera that I mounted on a helmet, a VIO POV.1, and a GoPro Wide.
> 
> The video of the GoPro has much less noticable shake than the HD camera mounted on my helmet. I'm not sure whether this is because the field of view is so large on the GoPro, or because the HD camera is heavier.


I am starting to think that I bought the wrong camera. The Tachyon view seems to be too narrow, and it seems that this increases the shake. Would I be correct in this assumption? Depending on the comments, I may go out and buy the GoPro Wide.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

I should have gone with the regular instead of the Wide... After seeing the regular view, I love that it's not as distorted. Oh well. But yeah, these are great little systems for the money without spending several hundred bucks for something like a POV-1. Just depends on what you want it for I guess.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> I should have gone with the regular instead of the Wide... After seeing the regular view, I love that it's not as distorted. Oh well. But yeah, these are great little systems for the money without spending several hundred bucks for something like a POV-1. Just depends on what you want it for I guess.


I'll trade you for my Tachyon!


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

Don't get me wrong... I really love the Go Pro. It does exactly what it says it will do. I just wish the field of vision wasn't so distorted sometimes. Plus, you can never really get the true perspective of a ride (drops, climbs, etc) with any of these. Well I haven't been able to anyway. I've done helmet mount, seatpost mount facing backwards, and now handlebar mount. I thought this cameral would shake like hell when I put it on the bike instead of my helmet but it's surprisingly smooth.

Check it out http://gallery.me.com/jbennardo


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

jbennardo said:


> Check it out http://gallery.me.com/jbennardo


good stuff!


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> Don't get me wrong... I really love the Go Pro. It does exactly what it says it will do. I just wish the field of vision wasn't so distorted sometimes. Plus, you can never really get the true perspective of a ride (drops, climbs, etc) with any of these. Well I haven't been able to anyway. I've done helmet mount, seatpost mount facing backwards, and now handlebar mount. I thought this cameral would shake like hell when I put it on the bike instead of my helmet but it's surprisingly smooth.
> 
> Check it out http://gallery.me.com/jbennardo


I do see what you mean, and I'm sure that there will eventually be a happy medium, but, right now, the Wide seems to produce the best videos out there, with the best sense of speed, and the chest mount seems to give the best view. Of course, just my opinion.
I just bought a Wide on Ebay. I'll post a comparison as soon as I can.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

A narrow FOV (field of view) is like looking through a telephoto lens... everything is exagerated, including any movement (shake) a wider FOV reduces this effect.

I personally almost always choose a wider FOV over a narrow one, except in special circumstances....

I talked to the folks at Tachyon, they may carry a wide lens accessory soon...


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

CactusJackSlade said:


> I talked to the folks at Tachyon, they may carry a wide lens accessory soon...


It does look like a snap-on wide lens would fit on the camera; although you may have to glue it on. ;-)


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

I just received my camera. Here's my set up. I have a single horizontal strap (green), with an easy release clip (I already had this.), attached to the camera mount that came as part of the helmet strap assemble from GoPro. I had to cut the helmet strap off of the mount, but it could easily be repaired if necessary. For vertical stability and safety, I attached the upper slot of the mount to the vertical strap of my Camelbak. The mount is rock solid.
I won't have time to test it until this weekend, but it doesn't move a bit when I jump up and down. Here's a photo.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

Very cool, looking forward to comparing notes. I'll have mine running this weekend as well. Riding both days this weekend. Good luck and stay safe out there.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

You might want to consider turning the camera upside down and setting the camera to film upside down (UpD in settings menu) - so that it comes out right side up on your computer. When the camera is upside down, you can easily pivot it forward to compensate for the lean in your upper body. I usually get on the bike, put one foot on a rock, get into my most commonly used position, and then pivot the camera forward (tighten the bolt and then go). 

If the camera sound is set on high, it may pick up your heart beat. 

Have fun,

Bri


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> You might want to consider turning the camera upside down and setting the camera to film upside down (UpD in settings menu) - so that it comes out right side up on your computer. When the camera is upside down, you can easily pivot it forward to compensate for the lean in your upper body. I usually get on the bike, put one foot on a rock, get into my most commonly used position, and then pivot the camera forward (tighten the bolt and then go).
> 
> If the camera sound is set on high, it may pick up your heart beat.
> 
> ...


Good thought. I'll try that on my 2nd run and compare.
I will dub over the sound. Too much whining going on anyway. ;-)



jbennardo said:


> Very cool, looking forward to comparing notes. I'll have mine running this weekend as well. Riding both days this weekend. Good luck and stay safe out there.


Thanks. You also.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder guys... I have my sound set on high and it just squeals with every bump I take. I usually delete the audio track anyway but why record something I don't need. 

You know, all this talk of video we forget that this thing shoots good stills every 3 or 5 seconds. Try a few runs with this on. You'll be surprised some of the cool motion shots you'll get!


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> You know, all this talk of video we forget that this thing shoots good stills every 3 or 5 seconds. Try a few runs with this on. You'll be surprised some of the cool motion shots you'll get!


Interesting. Post a few if you can.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

The GoPro can take still shots every 3 or 5 seconds, change that in the settings. You can't do video PLUS stills in the same run. You have to switch modes before you start the shutter. Many of the photos are redundant and you get a lot of motion blur but you'll occasionally get some that are very cool. Plus, it's a great hands-free way to capture your ride without having to stop and pull a camera out of your seat pack/camel back.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> The GoPro can take still shots every 3 or 5 seconds, change that in the settings. You can't do video PLUS stills in the same run. You have to switch modes before you start the shutter. Many of the photos are redundant and you get a lot of motion blur but you'll occasionally get some that are very cool. Plus, it's a great hands-free way to capture your ride without having to stop and pull a camera out of your seat pack/camel back.


Cool. The sense of movement around the edge of the first shot is interesting. I guess it's the "distortion" that some are complaining about, but I actually like the fisheye look... in the video and the stills.
Thanks.

Don't forget that you can pull stills out of the video also - with editing software. Of course, the resolution will be much lower, but you can choose any frame.
You can use these for free:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/moviemaker/default.mspx
http://www.virtualdub.org/


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> Cool. The sense of movement around the edge of the first shot is interesting. I guess it's the "distortion" that some are complaining about, but I actually like the fisheye look... in the video and the stills.
> Thanks.
> 
> Don't forget that you can pull stills out of the video also - with editing software. Of course, the resolution will be much lower, but you can choose any frame.
> ...


Yup, iMovie has a 'freeze frame' button that makes a still out of the current frame. It pulls it from the footage and inserts it into your timeline. If you add a white fade/flash transition it looks like someone is taking a photograph. 

Plus, if you're scrubbing through video using Quicktime, just nudge the playhead to where you like and take a good old screen shot.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> Yup, iMovie has a 'freeze frame' button that makes a still out of the current frame. It pulls it from the footage and inserts it into your timeline. If you add a white fade/flash transition it looks like someone is taking a photograph.
> 
> Plus, if you're scrubbing through video using Quicktime, just nudge the playhead to where you like and take a good old screen shot.


Exactly.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

I have re-modified my original GoPro Wide mount on my Camelbak. The stock "helmet strap mount" is attached with 3 wire ties (one larger and 2 very small ties) to the Camelbak shoulder strap. The attachment is much easier to deal with than my first one, as it can stay there permanently. It seems to be rock-solid, but I will try it out on some local trails this afternoon and post the video afterwards.
The photo is huge, so I posted it here:
https://networkflorida.com/public/2.jpg


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

anthonyi said:


> I will try it out on some local trails this afternoon and post the video afterwards.


Cool - looking forward to seeing the video. Seems to be a good place to mount it. When I first mounted the GoPro to my chest, I did it via the head strap (which I cut the straps off of) and ran a 4 foot velcro lashing strap through it. If I had it high on my chest it was o.k., but it was a little bit uncomfortable if it was down lower (especially while taking a deep breath). Your idea is cool because it will be as comfortable as your camelbak already is.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> If I had it high on my chest it was o.k., but it was a little bit uncomfortable if it was down lower (especially while taking a deep breath).


I had the same issue with my original "strap" idea. You are right about the comfort now. I can't even tell the camera is there, unlike my helmet mount.
I actually had to modify my first mount to the Camelbak a bit. I now use 2 medium wire-ties, and 2 small ties, attached directly to the main Camelbak strap, and looped through each side slot. I have one strap around the top, and one around the bottom. A photo of the new mount is here:
https://networkflorida.com/public/3.jpg
The tips I can think of are:
1. Don't place the wire-ties between the camera and the mount, as the camera needs to be as close to the bracket as possible. Ties need to go behind the bracket, and around the strap.
2. The camera needs to be placed high on your chest, or it will point down too much (like my video). Of course you can also flip the camera upside down if your camera points down too much, but I think it may bounce more.
Anyway, here's the video.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

Anyone have any samples of 3-shot burst mode? I know the HERO can shoot a pic every 3 or 5 seconds, but I wonder what the burst mode looks like... Gonna try it out this weekend but if anyone has examples, I'd love to see them.


----------



## sleestak (Feb 12, 2008)

I noticed that a buncho of you have way better resolution in your online vids. Right now I am posting to youtube and it compresses the living crap out of the vids. I see some other sites that are being used, are there any other tricks? like better codecs, formats, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

sleestak said:


> I noticed that a buncho of you have way better resolution in your online vids. Right now I am posting to youtube and it compresses the living crap out of the vids. I see some other sites that are being used, are there any other tricks? like better codecs, formats, etc?
> 
> Thanks.


I've noticed that this happens. It seems that Vimeo is better, but there also seems to be a trick. My videos always seem better if uploaded in native format (unedited). When I edit in Adobe Premier Pro, they seem worse, even if I export as a much larger file. I haven't had time to look into it on the technical end; although I'd bet it is a codec issue. I have just given up on adding music myself for now, and I'm taking short clips instead of long ones.


----------



## shawndoggy (Jan 13, 2004)

Mine come out pretty good, and I just edit in windows movie maker, then publish to file to play on computer in highest quality. Upload that to youtube. Takes a few hours to a day or so for the HQ option to come up.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't bother with youtube. Between copyright and crap it's a pain. I just upload to mobileme (apple). You're right, youtube destroys the quality and the gopro vids don't start out that great anyway!


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> I don't bother with youtube. Between copyright and crap it's a pain. I just upload to mobileme (apple). You're right, youtube destroys the quality and the gopro vids don't start out that great anyway!


Yea. They really pissed me off with the recent music blocking.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

shawndoggy said:


> Mine come out pretty good, and I just edit in windows movie maker, then publish to file to play on computer in highest quality. Upload that to youtube. Takes a few hours to a day or so for the HQ option to come up.


I'll try that. Thanks for the tip.
Cool video. Too bad the lens gets droplets on it. Maybe you can use RAIN-X or something.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

MUCH better than my previous videos. This time, the camera was mounted high on my Camelbak chest harness, just below my collar-bone. Very comfortable. I didn't even remember it was there.
I really like the wide angle lens better than the narrow one on my Tachyon XC.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

That's a pretty sweet angle with the bars in the frame... I'm still a big fan of the handlebar mount. I just feel better with it off of me.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

did yall buy your GoPros for around 140?


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

Got mine at Dick's Sporting Goods in Tampa for about $150.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

freaknunu said:


> did yall buy your GoPros for around 140?


I think I paid 190 for my Wide. complete with memory card and lithium batteries.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> That's a pretty sweet angle with the bars in the frame... I'm still a big fan of the handlebar mount. I just feel better with it off of me.


Thanks. Borrowed that idea (something in the foreground) from someone here.
Best part is the camera goes on with my Camelbak, and comes off with it also.
Also did a few skating videos with the camera strapped to my skate. Much easier mounting options than the Tachyon.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out a way to rig the camera up for my hockey games.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> I'm trying to figure out a way to rig the camera up for my hockey games.


I was thinking of modifying a hip-pack to hold the camera. As long as there isn't too much bouncing, it should be fine. Even a nylon belt, attached to the helmet mount, will hold the camera around your waist. I might try that while windsurfing this summer.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Since we are on the subject of video, has everyone seen this thread?
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=511588&referrerid=414636


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Camelback mount*

Anthonyi, I'm really interested in your Camelback mount that you describe, but the photo of it seems to be disabled. Any chance you can post another photo of the mount , and describe how you did it. Your vids look really good. I reckon it's the best GoPro angle I've seen. Here's one of my GoPro wide helmet mounted vids edited with WMM and just posted on YouTube - the bare minimum, but I'm reasonably pleased with the quality


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

spencerfrater1 said:


> Anthonyi, I'm really interested in your Camelback mount that you describe, but the photo of it seems to be disabled. Any chance you can post another photo of the mount , and describe how you did it. Your vids look really good. I reckon it's the best GoPro angle I've seen. Here's one of my GoPro wide helmet mounted vids edited with WMM and just posted on YouTube - the bare minimum, but I'm reasonably pleased with the quality


Thanks. Closeup photo is here. https://networkflorida.com/public/3.jpg
Email me with any questions.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow. Thanks - I'm gonna try and do that right now!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Anthonyi you are a genius. Mine doesn't look as pretty as yours, but I think it may work.

One issue I have is that the camera seems to point outwards, but I haven't actually tried it on my bike yet.

Thanks a stack - I'm impressed! If GoPro were clever they'd be having a word with Camelback... :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's one with the Chesty.

Some people mentioned that used on a bike the Chesty is tough to point upwards enough to get a proper frame of reference. I did two things to help with this:

1. Glued some foam to the chesty so it pointed up a bit

2. Put my pack's sternum strap under the chesty to keep it from migrating down my chest as I rode.






Pemberton menage a trois - biking in May 9, 10, 2009 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Great video! That looks like a fantastic trail. I found the chest mount view really watchable. You get to see both the trail ahead and what the rider is doing with the bike. The technical descent near the end was very good. The camera doesn't shake about much either.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

LeeL said:


> Some people mentioned that used on a bike the Chesty is tough to point upwards enough to get a proper frame of reference.


I just saw a picture of the chesty for the first time:

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=30261

They should have mounted the camera mounting plate upside down so you can pivot the camera forward to compensate for the forward lean of your body. Then you could set the camera to record "upside down" in the settings menu and have the video come out right side up and be able to have a great straight ahead shot. Can you flip the mounting plate? I didn't buy a chesty, but made my own:






Snowy Mountain Ride: Chest Mounted Camera (GoPro) from Bri on Vimeo.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

spencerfrater1 said:


> Anthonyi you are a genius. Mine doesn't look as pretty as yours, but I think it may work.
> 
> One issue I have is that the camera seems to point outwards, but I haven't actually tried it on my bike yet.
> 
> Thanks a stack - I'm impressed! If GoPro were clever they'd be having a word with Camelback... :thumbsup:


LOL - Thanks. I guess there is a reason that my brother calls me McGyver.
Yours looks fine also. Just make sure the ties are tight.
The angle will be good there. Post a video when you can.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

LeeL said:


> Here's one with the Chesty.


I have seen some other videos using this. It seems to work well, but it's too much for me to deal with. I figure, if I have to wear the Camelbak anyway, it might as well double as my camera mount. I was actually surprised at the stability of the set up.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Anthony. I really wanted the chesty to work because i want to use it for windsurfing, skiing and biking - sometimes I'll have a pack and sometimes I won't.

I really like your setup though and am going to try to modify it so it works for different packs.

Polar Bear - yes! Your video inspired me to try to get the "proper" angle for the chest mounted camera. Previous attempts had me feeling like the vid lacked enough upward inclination. Can I possibly get a picture of your home-made chest mount?


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

LeeL said:


> Polar Bear - yes! Your video inspired me to try to get the "proper" angle for the chest mounted camera. Previous attempts had me feeling like the vid lacked enough upward inclination. Can I possibly get a picture of your home-made chest mount?


I took a velcro "VelStrap" from home depot (2 straps) and lashed them together. I then trimmed one side of one so that it was about 1" thick. I cut the straps off the GoPro head strap mount (because I'll never use it) and ran the lashing strap through it. The strap is around $5. I would rather have something with shoulder straps like the GoPro chesty, but my bike is more cross country and thus having a more agressive (forward-leaning) riding position, I need the ability to pivot the camera up (i.e. mount the camera upside down)


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

LeeL said:


> Anthony. I really wanted the chesty to work because i want to use it for windsurfing, skiing and biking - sometimes I'll have a pack and sometimes I won't.
> 
> I really like your setup though and am going to try to modify it so it works for different packs.


Thanks! The photo is here: https://networkflorida.com/public/3.jpg

My thought for the near future is to modify my mount so it is easily removable and transportable. 3M makes a very durable product called Dual Lock.
(See: https://www.andybaird.com/travels/gertie/superlock.htm).
It looks like plastic barbs on both sides, and the holding power and durability are amazing (Think of Velcro on steroids).
My next step is to mount the Dual Lock on all of my necessary items (i.e. CamelBak, SCUBA BC, life vest, etc., and on my camera mount). This way, I can move my camera from item to item at will. Of course, a safety line will also be necessary.
I'll post a photo when I am done.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

jbennardo said:


> I'm trying to figure out a way to rig the camera up for my hockey games.


That sounds like it would be really cool.


----------



## u2metoo (Jul 4, 2006)

Loads of Gopro Wide vid's have been posted here, but I haven't seen any in an aspect ratio other than 4:3. 

Anybody configure there vid's to 16:9 yet? Is this possible?

That begs another question. I usually post my vid's in 16:9 wide format. When viewing vid's online, do people prefer the rectangle format over the squarish?


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

Hmm. I tried mounting my Go Pro to my hydro back (chest), but the vid came out way too shakey...I'll post it up later. 
Instead, I made a mount that fastens via the bottle cage bolts. I'll take some pics of if tomorrow. Here's the vid:


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

u2metoo said:


> Loads of Gopro Wide vid's have been posted here, but I haven't seen any in an aspect ratio other than 4:3.
> 
> Anybody configure there vid's to 16:9 yet? Is this possible?
> 
> That begs another question. I usually post my vid's in 16:9 wide format. When viewing vid's online, do people prefer the rectangle format over the squarish?


I have tried to crop the GoPro picture to the 16:9 format in a skiing video once (basically to match the other camera's aspect used in the video). The quality of the picture was greatly reduced.

I bet in two years even the GoPro's will be HD and there will be some HiHD or HD2 or SuperHD that everyone will be spending their money on.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

cytoe said:


> Hmm. I tried mounting my Go Pro to my hydro back (chest), but the vid came out way too shakey...I'll post it up later.
> Instead, I made a mount that fastens via the bottle cage bolts. I'll take some pics of if tomorrow. Here's the vid:


That's a really good angle. Will be keen to see how you made that bracket up. Please show photos. Thanks.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

spencerfrater1 said:


> That's a really good angle. Will be keen to see how you made that bracket up. Please show photos. Thanks.


Here's some pics of the bracket. Just milled a piece of aluminum...


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

cytoe said:


> Here's some pics of the bracket. Just milled a piece of aluminum...


Very cool. Solid video.
It gave me a great idea. I bet you could get an awesome angle with a "T" bracket, mounted to the same holes. It would be similar, but out to the side 3 inches. I think a standard "T" bracket (usually used to hold a 2x4 to another 2x4) would work fine, with just a quick bend of the bracket. Next time I am at Home Depot, I'll see what I can find.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

cytoe said:


> Hmm. I tried mounting my Go Pro to my hydro back (chest), but the vid came out way too shakey...I'll post it up later.


Yea. Mine is a bit shaky too.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> Very cool. Solid video.
> It gave me a great idea. I bet you could get an awesome angle with a "T" bracket, mounted to the same holes. It would be similar, but out to the side 3 inches. I think a standard "T" bracket (usually used to hold a 2x4 to another 2x4) would work fine, with just a quick bend of the bracket. Next time I am at Home Depot, I'll see what I can find.


Good idea. My only worry is having the camera stick out too far and getting wacked by my leg... I already managed to crack the housing where the mount bolts on. Luckily, acrylic cement works on this plastic.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

cytoe said:


> Good idea. My only worry is having the camera stick out too far and getting wacked by my leg... I already managed to crack the housing where the mount bolts on. Luckily, acrylic cement works on this plastic.


I was wondering how well the mounts would hold up. In this case, it seems that using a removable fastener ( i.e., 3m Dual Lock, or Velcro Extreme ) may be helpful. It will certainly save the molded mounts from damage.
Since the back of the camera housing is flat, a "Velcro" type mount would probably hold up. 3m Dual Lock is rated for 1,000 cycles. I haven't had time to play with this option yet, but I should have some time in a few weeks. I will be taking wind surfing lessons this summer, and I want to have a non-metalic mounting option perfected by then. I found this place to buy the 3m Dual Lock (Which seems to be stronger than the Velcro Extreme) - http://www.itapestore.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=19


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> I took a velcro "VelStrap" from home depot (2 straps) and lashed them together. I then trimmed one side of one so that it was about 1" thick. I cut the straps off the GoPro head strap mount (because I'll never use it) and ran the lashing strap through it. The strap is around $5. I would rather have something with shoulder straps like the GoPro chesty, but my bike is more cross country and thus having a more agressive (forward-leaning) riding position, I need the ability to pivot the camera up (i.e. mount the camera upside down)


How tight does the strap need to be on your chest?


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

cytoe said:


> Good idea. My only worry is having the camera stick out too far and getting wacked by my leg... I already managed to crack the housing where the mount bolts on. Luckily, acrylic cement works on this plastic.


Duh. I forgot the arm can be adjusted, so I'll try rotating outwards to see how far I can go w/o hitting it w/ my leg.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

anthonyi said:


> How tight does the strap need to be on your chest?


Snug, not as tight as possible though. It doesn't affect my breathing if I mount it as high on my chest as I can. It does pick up my heart rate which is kind of weird.

I tried to redesign it using a more elastic material (my first try with this didn't hold the camera tight enough). About that time I started mounting the camera on the top tube:






A-Frame Top Tube Mount for Mountain Biking from Bri on Vimeo.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

cytoe said:


> Duh. I forgot the arm can be adjusted, so I'll try rotating outwards to see how far I can go w/o hitting it w/ my leg.


Mine doesn't stay in place well and creeps down. I tried roughening the edges, but no luck.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Snug, not as tight as possible though. It doesn't affect my breathing if I mount it as high on my chest as I can. It does pick up my heart rate which is kind of weird.
> 
> I tried to redesign it using a more elastic material (my first try with this didn't hold the camera tight enough). About that time I started mounting the camera on the top tube:


That's a good view. How are you mounting it?


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

anthonyi said:


> That's a good view. How are you mounting it?


I used two Minoura swing grips in an A-frame fashion:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> I used two Minoura swing grips in an A-frame fashion:


GET THE HECK OUT!!!
Now THAT is a serious set up! I would never have thought of it.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

here's one of my better ones. all done with my gopro, mostly mounted on the chin guard of my full face helmet. that's all using the headstrap with the top strap (the one that goes over your head) removed. a bit of inner tube behind the mount gave it some good grip on the helmet.






Bootleg Canyon from Bryan on Vimeo.

I like that angle though. you can adjust it around to look back at the rider, and it gives you a lower, faster feeling video than if the camera is on top of the helmet.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Bryguy17 said:


> here's one of my better ones. all done with my gopro, mostly mounted on the chin guard of my full face helmet. that's all using the headstrap with the top strap (the one that goes over your head) removed. a bit of inner tube behind the mount gave it some good grip on the helmet.
> 
> I like that angle though. you can adjust it around to look back at the rider, and it gives you a lower, faster feeling video than if the camera is on top of the helmet.


That's the answer!! It's the right camera location for the GoPro wide. Brilliant. Now we all need to go and buy full face helmets... bummer. (Funny how this position doesn't get the arms in but only slightly further back on the chest does).

It's good to see that Vimeo allows the Chilli Pepper's audio - YouTube/WMG wankers banned my video with RHCP's dubbed on it.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

If you think about it, it makes pefect sense:

the human body is a natural shock absorber for the head - this is the bit of our anatomy that can handle shaking and bumping the least. So anywhere mounted on the head will give the smoothest footage. But the further the camera is from the ground, the less the feeling of speed, so on top of the helmet is not as good as anywhere lower. The chin guard on a full face even sticks out a bit, so the arms don't get in the way. genius. Wish I had a full face helmet :madman:


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

yeah. the camera is mounted on the head-strap mount, and has the right-angle adapter for some extra reach. this puts it at about neck level (about a foot lower than on top of a helmet), and about a foot away from the chest in riding position. just get some arms, bars, and stem.

thing is, you have to have a pretty low/back riding position to get away with it. rolling over taller rollers where you need to get really low on the bike, you can tag your bars with the camera. it's not a big deal though.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Bry - I found the chesty mounts to be a problem in biggish jumps and when riding really steep stuff. Even with small jumps you can tag them. Thx for the angle and idea - I'll try it on the full face

yeah - it's a bit too long but everyone in this video will sqawk if I delete their part especially that Connor guy

Latest effort from Merritt





Merritt Mountainbiking May 15, 2009 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Pic?*



Bryguy17 said:


> yeah. the camera is mounted on the head-strap mount, and has the right-angle adapter for some extra reach. this puts it at about neck level (about a foot lower than on top of a helmet), and about a foot away from the chest in riding position. just get some arms, bars, and stem.
> 
> thing is, you have to have a pretty low/back riding position to get away with it. rolling over taller rollers where you need to get really low on the bike, you can tag your bars with the camera. it's not a big deal though.


Bry - any chance you could post a pic of the mount on the full face?

Cheers


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Merritt Mountain Biking Swakum Ridge and Visitor Ctr May 16, 2009 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

LeeL said:


> Bry - I found the chesty mounts to be a problem in biggish jumps and when riding really steep stuff. Even with small jumps you can tag them. Thx for the angle and idea - I'll try it on the full face
> 
> yeah - it's a bit too long but everyone in this video will sqawk if I delete their part especially that Connor guy
> 
> Latest effort from Merritt


Such a cool video - what a trail!! it just flows and flows forever...

Are you using a standard type of mount for the camera?

All I have is the helmet mount that came with the camera, and some other odds and ends - I guess you can buy other types of mounts for handlebars and seat tube??


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Spencer - if you click directly on the link it will show details about the mounts. I am using a mix of mounts available from GoPro. Thx!


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

spencerfrater1 said:


> Bry - any chance you could post a pic of the mount on the full face?
> 
> Cheers


I'll try and remember to get one. all the component parts of it are in 5 different places, and I'm pinned with finals this week.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Explosive testing the GoPro - Propane bottle explosions at 10m pace






Explosive testing the GoPro camera from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

GoPro turned around using my bottle cage mount... the biggest problem is subjecting viewers to my hairy legs






Timber Down from cytoe on Vimeo.


----------



## Grady (Nov 17, 2008)

This is just a quick vid I put together of some of the random filming I have accumulated. The first part is a bit slow because I didn't have many angle's/shots. But towards the end there are a couple of different mounting positions used for the camera.


----------



## u2metoo (Jul 4, 2006)

Polar Bear said:


> I have tried to crop the GoPro picture to the 16:9 format in a skiing video once (basically to match the other camera's aspect used in the video). The quality of the picture was greatly reduced.


I just got my GoPro wide, and I shot my first vid with it. Adobe premiere elements 4 allows me to interpret the ratio from 4:3 to 16:9. I'm not sure how they do it, but it looks like they stretch it and crop. But the quality really isn't that bad.

Here is a 20 second vid that compares the two different ratios (it is a quicktime h264 format so the vid will take a moment to load):
 
Click to play​
Which format do y'all prefer???

Here's a longer complete video of my trip. I used two camera's for this vid (Canon FS100).

 
Click to play​


----------



## tep (Feb 27, 2004)

...moved question to Battery Run times


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Riders are Ryan G, Kevin A, Chris B. Thanks guys for a fun 6 lapper! Trails are Overnight Sensation, High Indy, Indy 500, Grumpy Grouse, MeatGrinder and they mystery trail.

Filmed with a GoPro on a helmet mount and a backwards facing Chesty mount strapped over a backpack






Ride in Pemberton May 22 2009 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Boney M*

 DUDE!! I last heard that tune at a disco in the 70's! Retro-fantastic.... 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

First we had to sort out a rockslide that threatened to make us actually pedal uphill. We would have none of that and cleared the slide somewhat. We did 5 laps; 2 of which were full laps and 3 of which were 3/4 laps.

These trails are buff, steep, naturally bermed and rarely visited - a downhiller's paradise.

Full laps start at 1430m. Three-quarter laps start at 1140m. Each ends at 250m. Final vertical for the day was 4,100m or 13,500 ft






Mountain Biking Lilloett, BC - Della - May 24, 2009 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

Spencer - you'll like this . It's a cover of the Mekons


----------



## 5H0CK3R (Oct 20, 2008)

I noticed most people post to Vimeo but it seems that Youtube in HQ has less compression. Any reason why most people publish to Vimeo?











Biking in NorCal from 5H0CK3R on Vimeo.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

wow that run sure is sweet - it goes on and on 

I like the dog at 2.42 lol

What I want to know is how you got a vid longer than 10mins past the YouTube police - mine have been disallowed for being that long before. Had to cut them in half.

In terms of your question I agree with you - my YouTube vids look better than my Vimeo ones.

I go for YouTube except when they ban my soundtracks (WMG etc) then I post the banned vids on Vimeo.


----------



## 5H0CK3R (Oct 20, 2008)

spencerfrater1 said:


> wow that run sure is sweet - it goes on and on
> 
> I like the dog at 2.42 lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been stung by Youtube for the soundtrack a few times. That could be a big reason. As far as the video length goes, to be honest I'd not realized there was a time limit. I thought the limit was more on file size. Shows you how much I know. :thumbsup:


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Love the custom mounts.

Here is my WebbieHD camera duct taped to some folded up cardboard duct taped to my stem. Lol.. I have a ContourHD on order, the camera mounted to the bike is to disorienting unless its pretty flat terrain.


----------



## u2metoo (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's a recent vid of mine, and don't worry it's not all helmet cam footage.

 
Click to play​


----------



## jrthoughts (Feb 24, 2009)

I really prefer the Tachyon XC due to the shock proof battery system. With the Gopro I was constantly loosing footage from impact or the occasional fall. I have had great success with the mounts, and it's awesome being able to hold 32 gb card and not just a 4 gb. Anyone else tried the tachyon?


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

jrthoughts said:


> I really prefer the Tachyon XC due to the shock proof battery system. With the Gopro I was constantly loosing footage from impact or the occasional fall.


Interesting. I've not experienced loss of footage from bumps. And I've slammed it hard several times. The GoPro is solid state so I'm not sure how a bump would cause it to lose footage. Maybe you have a faulty unit.


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

jrthoughts said:


> I really prefer the Tachyon XC due to the shock proof battery system. With the Gopro I was constantly loosing footage from impact or the occasional fall.


Ok, *jrthoughts*, are you affiliated with Tachyon in any way? It appears that you have posted comments/questions about that product all over the web on various forums. Most of them in a positive slant. Tell me you aren't a rep for that product and going around anonymously pimping the product?

I'm also raising the BS meter because of your "shock proof" comments. That seems to be a theme in your comments. It would take a hell of an impact to jar the batteries in my GoPro to cause them to lose contact. Also, the orientation of the batteries is horizontal and impacts are typically vertical.

Something is fishy here.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

beagledadi said:


> I've been having a blast with mine also. I'm working on some different mounts around the bike as well. GoPro was supposed to have released the "Chesty" chest mounted harness this month but I still haven't seen it. Have fun, Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What software did you use to compile your video? I like the transitions you made in there.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Bryguy17 said:


> here's one of my better ones. all done with my gopro, mostly mounted on the chin guard of my full face helmet. that's all using the headstrap with the
> 
> I like that angle though. you can adjust it around to look back at the rider, and it gives you a lower, faster feeling video than if the camera is on top of the helmet.


Having the front wheel in the video adds a whole other frame of reference that helmet mount videos are lacking. It brings the experience to the viewer with the wheel moving all over the place. You have a much better sense for the terrain with the wheel and the handlebars visible.


----------



## tep (Feb 27, 2004)

*here's my first forray into the world of GoPro*

let's see if I can get this link to work....






sullivan canyon & jedi from scott tepper on Vimeo.

enjoy,
-tep


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

tep said:


> let's see if I can get this link to work....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tep - that worked fine. Was the backward angle the helmet position mounted backwards?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

*Polar Bear and Anthonyi*

Polar Bear and Anthonyi

I'd like to get your permission to use your pictures of your various mount positions for the GoPro for a review article. I'll also PM you for your first names and initials if you would rather be cited that way rather then MTBR handles


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

LeeL said:


> Polar Bear and Anthonyi
> 
> I'd like to get your permission to use your pictures of your various mount positions for the GoPro for a review article. I'll also PM you for your first names and initials if you would rather be cited that way rather then MTBR handles


You have my permission. I sent you a msg via PM


----------



## tep (Feb 27, 2004)

LeeL said:


> tep - Was the backward angle the helmet position mounted backwards?


Lee, the helmet I use is a Bell X-Ray, which is kind of flat on the back part of the helmet where the rear vents are, so I used the "headlamp" stlye head strap that came with the camera and had it facing backwards. I don't know if this would work with all helmets, but on mine it sits at just the right angle, and is really quite stable. I also like that it doesn't look "down" onto the person behind me, but more on the same plane as the rider.

give it a try, hope it helps
-tep


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

jrthoughts said:


> I really prefer the Tachyon XC due to the shock proof battery system. With the Gopro I was constantly loosing footage from impact or the occasional fall. I have had great success with the mounts, and it's awesome being able to hold 32 gb card and not just a 4 gb. Anyone else tried the tachyon?


ive had a tachyon for 8 months and now hardly ever use it,found the narrow angle lense useless under treecover and low light,like half the winter here in scotland!,the mounts are useless too,i had a helmet mount sent for free but just slipped and then snapped 3rd time out,the webcam/tripod swival mount has play in it so you had to add cable ties to secure it,i ended up glueing a 6mm thread flange nut onto the base with JB weld for mountaining to various homemade brackets,the 8g card and waterproofing is good,it does as a back up camera or as iusually do mount it on the bike,
it cost £185 inc import tax to the UK,buying a go pro wide asap now there out and proving to be good,and definitly way better quality,heres 2 films i made with the tachyon using it with a small tripod or on side of helmet 








lately ive just been using a cheap £59 cannon powershot A470,with small tripod or when dry on the bike,i like to mix stills with views aswell as on bike footage,heres a couple of films with it


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Seat post mount together with Handlebar mount*

Here's one I did with a Gopro Hero wide 5 on both a seatpost mount (filming the rider behind) and handlebar mount (no rider in front though...).

Unfortunately there is a flaw in the video - see it you can spot what it is...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the reply tep - I'll try it

New C-Line trail that cuts in and out of CIU. Trained loam with Todd, Steve, Seb, Brian, Sharon. Filmed with standard video camera and with GoPro -mostly chesty forwards and reversed and some headcam






Whistler - somewhere in the bikepark from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

Then Big Timber near Creekside because I felt too intimidated on Aline






Big Timber near Whistler Creekside speed run from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

My newest video with the GoPro Wide, using my CamelPak mount:




It was wet and muddy, and, of course, I blame this for our 2 crashes!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

anthony - you really do have that position dialed.

cytoe - I'd like to use your homebrew picture where you stuck that insulation around your GoPro - its on the first page of the thread. It'll be for a review showcasing various mods people have made. How much battery life did you get by using that?


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

LeeL said:


> anthony - you really do have that position dialed.
> 
> cytoe - I'd like to use your homebrew picture where you stuck that insulation around your GoPro - its on the first page of the thread. It'll be for a review showcasing various mods people have made. How much battery life did you get by using that?


With temps in the 20's, the batteries died w/in a minute. With the foot heater strapped on, the battery lasted for at least 30 minutes (I only filmed that long).


----------



## 5H0CK3R (Oct 20, 2008)

I got my tripod mount rigged...


----------



## 5H0CK3R (Oct 20, 2008)

I got my tripod mount rigged...


----------



## 5H0CK3R (Oct 20, 2008)

Ugh! Sorry for the double post but for the life of me I can't figure out how to delete one. Seems I can only edit.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

5H0CK3R said:


> Ugh! Sorry for the double post but for the life of me I can't figure out how to delete one. Seems I can only edit.


No worries mate - it's so good I watched both of them :thumbsup: :ihih:

P.S. I just can't ride backwards like that - how long did it take you to learn...? :smilewinkgrin: :lol:


----------



## 5H0CK3R (Oct 20, 2008)

spencerfrater1 said:


> No worries mate - it's so good I watched both of them :thumbsup: :ihih:
> 
> P.S. I just can't ride backwards like that - how long did it take you to learn...? :smilewinkgrin: :lol:


Thanks! :thumbsup: Actually, the backwards jumping was the hard part.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

after some prodding from LeeL, I finally got a picture of my mount setup. enjoy:










that's just the headband strap that comes with the helmet hero, with the upper part removed (it slides off the clip. took me a bit to figure that out) there's a piece of tube behind the mounting brackets to prevent slippage/pad the helmet from scratching.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Genius. :cornut:


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I came here looking for some cool ideas for a newly purchased gopro wide. Definately found some things to try out later.

Here's all i've filmed so far:




(Seven Springs, Pennsylvania)


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Bryguy - that's awesome. I couldn't figure out how to get the headband mount thing to not slip off the end of the full face - the ghetto tube fix is garage engineering at its best. That's the part about the GoPro. So many ways to rig up interesting mounts

tep. I tried the backwards helmet cam. For me it worked when I didn't have a pack but when I had the pack it was filming the pack


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

dfiler said:


> I came here looking for some cool ideas for a newly purchased gopro wide. Definately found some things to try out later.
> 
> Here's all i've filmed so far:
> 
> ...


Not bad - Chesty mount? did it come with the camera?


----------



## tep (Feb 27, 2004)

a very short clip of my son getting "towed" into some s/t.

I used the GoPro handlebar mount.






going for a ride from tep on Vimeo.

I wish GoPro and/or other companies would look into incorporating a "tripod" screw mount like VioSport uses with their cameras. Their mounts totally rock!!

sorry for the sidenote, cuz I'm really digging the GoPro, I just miss the great mounts from VIO.

-tep


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

Any word on the firmware update? Been dragging their feet for many months now.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> Any word on the firmware update? Been dragging their feet for many months now.


Does the Wide need one? Any problems with the current one?


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

"Need" is probably debatable. For me, the GoPro already works exactly as advertised.

Though I sure wouldn't complain if they end up releasing the rumored firmware update. If it has all the rumored upgrades, it will be one of the most significant free functionality update I've ever received for an already purchased gadget.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

The beta version I have implements support for SDHC cards. You can use 8GB cards. Purportedly improves white balance too but I couldn't tell the difference


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

They were talking it up back in March as if release was imminent... not so much. 

I was just looking forward to longer record times, I had no idea there were some other functional improvements.


----------



## 5H0CK3R (Oct 20, 2008)

Bryguy17 said:


> after some prodding from LeeL, I finally got a picture of my mount setup. enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bry, did you use the extenders instead of mounting the camera directly to the mount just to get a better angle?


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

LeeL said:


> The beta version I have implements support for SDHC cards. You can use 8GB cards. Purportedly improves white balance too but I couldn't tell the difference


Cool. Thanks for the info.
I had heard that larger cards already worked, but I haven't tried any.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*my 1st shot at GoPro (despite the sternum-strap issue)*

I just got my GoPro, and here's my 1st attempt with it...  (With kinda silly scenes, I know, but just for some fun/chuckle/joke.)






Crack o' Dawn from PiroChu on Vimeo.

Instead of other helmet cams, I decided on GoPro because of Chesty. Personally I really like the chest-cam angle as seen on videos in this thead (& one Pinkbike VOD last week). So, instead of the "Hemlet HERO Wide" package ($190) plus accessories, I just bought the "Wide HERO" ($140) + Chesty ($40) + Roll Bar Mount ($30). And, per this post about batteries, I was gonna pick up Sanyo enelope recharger/battery kit ($30/Costco), but ended up with Duracell recharger/battery kit ($10/Costco) for the price.

First, I'd like to thank Brian Mullin's review for overview, Lee Lau's review for setup/usability, and posters in this thread for additional tips/ideas. By the time I received my GoPro in the mail, I'd read enough to jump start with it better. I was more informed/aware of the setup/mount angles (despite no instant-play screen) even on my 1st time with it this morning.

Thankfully, following the tip, I taped a piece of form behind/bottom of the Chesty plate for better angle. (I had the bottom of the Chesty plate rest over my chest cavity, by the way. Is that where people mean "center/middle" of chest? Any pics of sternum strap with Chesty?) Unfortunately, despite my having read & re-read all the pointers, I somehow failed to take care of the sternum strap issue - doh! - as appearant in this video (especially on very steep sections). :cryin: I'll surely have to remember that from next time.



I had to do one thing with Roll Bar Mount. One of the arms couldn't be tightened enough to be stable, as it looked like the bolt was bottoming out on the nut. So, I jammed a washer, and now it "bites" to hold it. (Anyone else had this issue?) Also, I kinda wish that - in general (not just w/ Roll Bar pieces) - the nut piece is somehow secured in its seat. I'm afraid to lose it while swapping attachment around on the trails. (I'm sure somebody lost some in the woods. Any mod's to secure it?)

Another self-observation of this video is as already described in Lee's review about low/mixed light. Early morning sun light thru the woods creates too much shadow/light contrast for the camera. Probably not the best time for filming (but not much choice for me on this - see "PS." below).

As for sound, I've not drilled out the case yet (or not even taking out the white rubber seal). When on Chesty, there was barely any sound. When on the downtube (via Roll Bar Mount), I can hear some vibration noise. So, for this video editing, I just muted all sounds. (By the way, I didn't use any image stabilization software for this video editing.)

As for video editing tips from Lee's review, I tried to mix different angles on the 1st trail, as it's easy to run many laps there. On the other hand, the 2nd & 3rd trails are not easily repeatable (once you're at the bottom, you're done), so just one angle (Chesty) is all I got. By the way, I just used the Windows-freebie Movie Maker (nothing fancy like Adobe).

Finally, I (unintentionally :blush: ) crash-tested it as seen on this video, and it's good to know that it survived fine.

Though it looks like I need a bit more practice (sternum strap!), this really is a fun lil' camera.

Cheers, 
- PiroChu

PS.
"Crack o' Dawn" joke is that lately I've been riding solo _early_-Sat mornings (per wife/daughter duty) and I've not seen my normal-hour riding friends.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn pirochu. I wish my first video with the GoPro had turned out as nice as that. I liked the way you combined different camera angles


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> I just got my GoPro, and here's my 1st attempt with it...  (With kinda silly scenes, I know, but just for some fun/chuckle/joke.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great video! Great riding also!



PiroChu said:


> PS.
> "Crack o' Dawn" joke is that lately I've been riding solo _early_-Sat mornings (per wife/daughter duty) and I've not seen my normal-hour riding friends.


I'm right there with you. It's 4:52 AM and I'm getting ready to get on the bike.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

If that's your first attempt I can't wait to see your future vids. Good mix of angles. Well thought out.

Cool trail too with some hairy jumps - I know you didn't intend it but that crash kind of makes the video! (You're not related to Tarantino are you? :thumbsup: )

Let's see some more!


----------



## richimpulse (May 8, 2009)

PiroChu, that is an awesome video :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> I just got my GoPro, and here's my 1st attempt with it...  (With kinda silly scenes, I know, but just for some fun/chuckle/joke.)


Very nice! High-five!


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> I'm right there with you. It's 4:52 AM and I'm getting ready to get on the bike.


I'm almost there... I'm dreaming of riding.


----------



## tep (Feb 27, 2004)

pirochu, nice vid! I like the opening scene as well as the riding. wishing I had trails like that in my neck of my woods.

was that the roll bar mount you used on the downtube? 

looking forward to more great trails, and vids...keep them coming!!

-tep


----------



## 5H0CK3R (Oct 20, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> I had to do one thing with Roll Bar Mount. One of the arms couldn't be tightened enough to be stable, as it looked like the bolt was bottoming out on the nut. So, I jammed a washer, and now it "bites" to hold it. (Anyone else had this issue?) Also, I kinda wish that - in general (not just w/ Roll Bar pieces) - the nut piece is somehow secured in its seat. I'm afraid to lose it while swapping attachment around on the trails. (I'm sure somebody lost some in the woods. Any mod's to secure it?)


I also had the issue with not being able to tighten the bolt down enough and my camera dropping on hard landings. To fix it I replaced the cap nut with a regular nut. I suggest you take the screw and nut and go to a hardware store and buy a bunch of replacements because if you're like me and change mounts out on the trail, you're going to lose some parts.

Nice vid BTW.


----------



## tep (Feb 27, 2004)

forgot to mention in my last post, my cure for the "nut" problem is Crazy Glue it in the spot where the nut sits.

-tep


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Q: Chesty & sternum strap ?*

Hi folks,

Thanks much for your nice comments on the vid. It was certainly my 1st _filming_ with the GoPro cam (alhough it wasn't my 1st time _editing_ a video, per se), and that was a lot of fun (except..., again, for the sternum strap issue).

And thanks for the "nut" feedback (& early-morning comment), too - good to know it wasn't just me. 

Anyway, before I go out next time with my GoPro, I need to get some more pointers from you guys with Chesty, please. What did you find as the best way to keep the sternum strap away from the camera's view? Lee Lau's review recommends "_under_" (to "hook it under", like below pic?) the camera. Or would it be better if placed "_behind_" the Chesty straps? (Would the latter isolate the pack movement better than the former?) 

"UNDER"


"BEHIND"


Thanks again,
- PiroChu


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

"Under"

I have my sternum strap quite a bit lower then you


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

LeeL said:


> I have my sternum strap quite a bit lower then you


Thanks, Lee. I wonder if it's that my sternum strap is higher than your, or if it's that my Chesty is located lower than yours? 

I mean, my sternum strap can't really go much lower than where it is on my pack. And, as I posted, the bottom of Chesty (where the piece of form is taped) is located on my chest cavity.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*My 2nd shot at GoPro (resolved the sternum-strap issue)*

Hi folks,

I just went out on a quick ride. While at it, I decided to briefly try out the "behind" routing for the sternum strap with Chesty. As my 2nd attempt with GoPro/Chesty, I was relieved to see that the annoying sternum-strap issue was resolved this time - phew! :thumbsup:

Anyway, here's a lil' sequel to "Crack o' Dawn". 
_So I went looking for my watch that I had lost previously. Unfortunately I didn't find it, but...!?!?_ :eekster:






Where's My Watch? from PiroChu on Vimeo.

Since I was really just filming to experiment with my sternum strap (& was running out of time/sunlight), I only got one single-angle footage this time. (I know, sorry: same Chesty angle & same trail again = "_Boring!_" :yawn: ) Initially I wasn't even thinking of making a video out of this boring 'sternum-strap experiment' footage, but later decided to have a lil' fun mainly with video editing after all. I just left the sound (or faint noise) from the camera in there this time. As for sunlight through the woods, it was a bit dark for the camera at 7pm, but at least it was more consistent this time. (I picked up trash along the way.  )

At some point, I'd also like to try Lee Lau's "reverse Chesty" angle (no rush)...

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## UphillTherenBack (Jul 24, 2009)

Does anyone have news about the new GoPro HD?

It's supposed to blow the VholdR HD out of the water stats wise. PM me if you want my Contour HD


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

PiroChu said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I just went out on a quick ride. While at it, I decided to briefly try out the "behind" routing for the sternum strap with Chesty. As my 2nd attempt with GoPro/Chesty, I was relieved to see that the annoying sternum-strap issue was resolved this time - phew! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


PiroChu, alias Tarantino - you're so modest. Another great film - the wife and I cracked up at the Sasquatch - where did you get that shot from??!! 

Seriously, please tell me how high those drops are - they look fairly significant.

Have you thought about using YouTube instead of Vimeo - for some reason I think it gives slightly better quality, especially if using the "High Quality" setting when you "save it to your computer" after editing in WMM.

Can't wait for the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

That was super creative pirochu. GoPro makes drops look small. 6ft dorps look like 2 ft.


----------



## brumski (Mar 27, 2008)

Helmet cam footage with a GoPro Wide from opening day on 6.26.09 @ Marquette Mountain. The trail is Lower Hemi and is in my opinion the best trail on the hill.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

brumski said:


> Helmet cam footage with a GoPro Wide from opening day on 6.26.09 @ Marquette Mountain. The trail is Lower Hemi and is in my opinion the best trail on the hill.


Wow! Excellent view from way up there. Nice trail. It's unreal that the camera is so steady. What kid of mount are you using?
I don't remember how it feels to go downhill for any length of time anymore. We don't have that luxury in Florida. Maybe it's time for me to take a trip!


----------



## brumski (Mar 27, 2008)

anthonyi said:


> Wow! Excellent view from way up there. Nice trail. It's unreal that the camera is so steady. What kid of mount are you using?
> I don't remember how it feels to go downhill for any length of time anymore. We don't have that luxury in Florida. Maybe it's time for me to take a trip!


I customized the Headlamp-Style Head Strap mount that came with my Hero. I drilled a hole into the mount and secured it under my fullface helmet visor with double sided tape and the helmet visor bolt, right where the bolt is to adjust the visor. This way it is centered on the helmet and is not sticking out to the side, kind of offers a bit of protection for the camera as well.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

brumski said:


> I customized the Headlamp-Style Head Strap mount that came with my Hero.


Great idea. Thanks.
I had to remove my helmet mount. The extra weight was bothering my head, as my helmet is designed to be very light, and has very little padding; but I may attempt it again - just because your video is so stable.
My chest mount (modified mount - attached to my CamelPak), is a bit shaky, and I am looking to reduce the shake before I attempt another video.
I have a handlebar mount set up on my new bike, but I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

LeeL said:


> anthony - you really do have that position dialed.


Thanks. I need to dial-down that shake though.

I took a look at your GoPro blog. Very cool.
http://www.feedthehabit.com/outdoors/the-definitive-gopro-pov-video-camera-review/


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

brumski said:


> Helmet cam footage with a GoPro Wide from opening day on 6.26.09 @ Marquette Mountain. The trail is Lower Hemi and is in my opinion the best trail on the hill.


brumski - that was sick. You must have been within 2 bikelengths of the guy in front. Lots of confidence in him to be that close - made for very nice footage


----------



## brumski (Mar 27, 2008)

LeeL said:


> brumski - that was sick. You must have been within 2 bikelengths of the guy in front. Lots of confidence in him to be that close - made for very nice footage


Thanks LeeL! Yeah my buddy has mad skills, and I never see him crash. Staying close helps with the perspective in the video, cause the wide angle lens lessens the height on the drops and jumps. We're heading back up in 2 weeks and should have alot more footage. I'll be sure to post as soon as we get back.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

spencerfrater1 said:


> Seriously, please tell me how high those drops are - they look fairly significant.


Not sure how high exactly, but here's a pic (a vid frame) of a friend from 2yrs ago. (Nothing too crazy like North Shore or Whistler, but this is about my max anyway... :blush: )


I agree with LeeL that Chesty makes things look like 2ft. Ideally in a video, I should mix different moving views (Chesty/helmet, frame/bar, etc) plus a tripod setup for corresponding side views. Certainly _that_ would be nicer..., although that's probably a bit too much work for me with only time-limited early-morning rides nowadays .  Well, maybe some day...

Glad you (& your wife) got a laughter out of the 2nd video, thanks! 
- PiroChu

PS.
I just tried to saved both videos as "_High quality video (large)_" via Movie Maker, and they came out to be 205MB and 62MB (vs 44MB and 24MB save as the default "_Best quality for playback on my computer (recommended)_" setting as originally shown above). Although YouTube's HD is nice, they'd strip off the music per copyrights issue, so I'd've ended up with a silent video on there.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

5H0CK3R said:


> Bry, did you use the extenders instead of mounting the camera directly to the mount just to get a better angle?


sorry it took a while to get back to you. I'm real flaky on checking this thread.

but yeah, I used the extender so that I could adjust the angle more precisely. it also helped get the camera out of my field of view. if you put it on in the normal way, it doesn't get low enough, and sticks up and block your view.

plus, with it on the extender, you can easily flip it around for a face shot of the rider. that's a hard shot to aim though...


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> PS.
> "Crack o' Dawn" joke is that lately I've been riding solo _early_-Sat mornings (per wife/daughter duty) and I've not seen my normal-hour riding friends.


I just watched your video again. Awesome video - puts mine to shame!
For some reason, the first song is still stuck in my head - every time someone says "Good job". Catchy tune. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

anthonyi said:


> My chest mount (modified mount - attached to my CamelPak), is a bit shaky, and I am looking to reduce the shake before I attempt another video.
> I have a handlebar mount set up on my new bike, but I haven't tried it out yet.


Well, my last attempt at a handlebar mount was also too shaky.
After again watching some of the awesome videos from LeeL and PiroChu, I've decided that the GoPro CamelPak mount is not the way to go, nor is a raised handlebar mount. (Besides, I recently traded my CamelPak in for a Wingnut Assault).

I really like the stability of a more solid mount, so I have decided to try a new design for my handlebar mount. Here is my newest version. I'm sure this one will be rock-solid, thanks to some rubber tubing, 5-minute epoxy, and a clamp from Home Depot.https://networkflorida.com/public/mount1.jpg
https://networkflorida.com/public/mount2.jpg
I should be able to shoot a video next weekend. I'll post it if it's decent.


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

Just a quick tip that I figured out with the GoPro mount. I found that the snap connector, when fully inserted, still had a tiny bit of play. I wasn't sure if that tiny movement would make a difference but I wanted to check. I used a small shim of cardboard inserted between the connector and mount and that tightened everything solid. After capturing some more footage on a run I had filmed earlier, I compared the two and I could spot a noticeable improvement in the stability.

So if you have any movement in the mount, tighten it down as much as possible, and add a shim between the connector.

Cheers.

p.s. This was all tested with the helmet mount.


----------



## lostmaniksoul (Jul 20, 2009)

Bryguy17 said:


> here's one of my better ones. all done with my gopro, mostly mounted on the chin guard of my full face helmet. that's all using the headstrap with the top strap (the one that goes over your head) removed. a bit of inner tube behind the mount gave it some good grip on the helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bry, great video. Considering the speed you were traveling and the rough terrain you were on that video is pretty impressive for a $150 camera. I just picked up a GoPro Helmet Hero Wide and I'm looking forward to playing around with it. Nice thread guys.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

hanskellner said:


> Just a quick tip that I figured out with the GoPro mount. I found that the snap connector, when fully inserted, still had a tiny bit of play. I wasn't sure if that tiny movement would make a difference but I wanted to check. I used a small shim of cardboard inserted between the connector and mount and that tightened everything solid. After capturing some more footage on a run I had filmed earlier, I compared the two and I could spot a noticeable improvement in the stability.
> 
> So if you have any movement in the mount, tighten it down as much as possible, and add a shim between the connector.
> 
> ...


Good thought. I will try damping that vibration with Fun Tak
(Sticky, easily removable, putty-like stuff, that you can buy at any office supply store).


----------



## tep (Feb 27, 2004)

*other uses for GoPro cams.....??*

...deleted entry....08/10/09


----------



## tep (Feb 27, 2004)

deleted entry....08/10/09


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

*New, simple mount for the GoPro Wide*



anthonyi said:


> Well, my last attempt at a handlebar mount was also too shaky.
> After again watching some of the awesome videos from LeeL and PiroChu, I've decided that the GoPro CamelPak mount is not the way to go, nor is a raised handlebar mount. (Besides, I recently traded my CamelPak in for a Wingnut Assault).
> I really like the stability of a more solid mount, so I have decided to try a new design for my handlebar mount. Here is my newest version. I'm sure this one will be rock-solid, thanks to some rubber tubing, 5-minute epoxy, and a clamp from Home Depot.
> https://networkflorida.com/public/mount1.jpg
> https://networkflorida.com/public/mount2.jpg


Here's the first video with my new mount. Very solid, very inexpensive. (Mount pictures above - Video below.)
We were biking North Creek trail at Alafia State Park (which is very bumpy) with the GoPro Wide camera.
NOTE: The lime-green slime on the right side (towards the end of the video) is swamp, filled with alligators (haven't seen one yet). Of course, we are careful NOT to fall in these areas anyway.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

tep said:


> don't know how many of you have used your cam for other things besides mtb'ing [hey now keep it clean  ], I used mine just the other day in the pool with the kids. I took pix and video. Really impressed with the quality and multi-use of this camera.
> 
> Don't really want to post pics of me or my kids in the pool, but if you haven't used your GoPro for other interests, give it a shot. It would be fun to see what you are using it for...post some pix or video, if you care to.
> 
> -tep


Thanks for the input, but it's probably best if we post non-MTB videos on forums like this one:
http://goprouser.freeforums.org/


----------



## tep (Feb 27, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> Thanks for the input, but it's probably best if we post non-MTB videos on forums like this one:
> http://goprouser.freeforums.org/


didn't even know that existed.

cool deal.

just being curious as to what others use their cam for besides mtb'ing.

no worries.

-tep

and just not to offend, I deleted previous posts.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

I took mine tubing a few weeks back. Great way to get some pics and a little video without the worry about it getting wet.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

tep said:


> didn't even know that existed.
> cool deal.
> just being curious as to what others use their cam for besides mtb'ing.
> no worries.
> ...


No problem at all.
I intend to take mine kayaking this weekend.


----------



## semperfi658 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Reverse Seat Post Cam*

my latest work:






Reverse Seatpost Cam from Chris on Vimeo.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

brumski said:


> I customized the Headlamp-Style Head Strap mount that came with my Hero.


Thanks for sharing your awesome helmet-mounting/mod idea (& great riding in vid, too!). :thumbsup:

So, I tried to do the similar, thinking it'd be an easy fix since I even have the same helmet (Giro Remedy; mine's size "L"). But it wasn't quite so, and I have some Q's for you, pls...

- First, how did you get enough "space" under the visor for the camera (& enough "space" to be able to press the shutter button)? With my visor all the way up, I "hypothetically" just placed the camera in there, but it wouldn't quite fit in there (and certainly not enough to press the shutter button while wearing the helmet), it seems.

- Second, since I didn't get the "Helmet" package that includes the headlamp-style strap, I tried this with a regular sticky-backed mount (flat) with both a regular QR buckle & a J-hook QR buckle (came on Chesty). Is the piece from headlamp strap _that_ different from the regular mout/buckle piece?

In any case, somehow I just can't seem to get it like your pic. Wonder if I really need the headlamp-style strap (not sold separately) specifically for this...? 

Anyway, I'm ready to try a helmet mount for my GoPro at this time, and would really like to have your setup. Chesty-angle has been great for me on solo rides, but helmet-angle would probably be better for following a rider. I was initially hoping that Chesty would be good for following also (per this Chesty video showing just a minimal toptube view, which originally prompted me to buy GoPro/Chesty), but I somehow can't seem to get mine like that (even though my Chesty strap is already pulled to the shortest and has a backing form piece behind the plate for a higher angle) especially when staying way back on steeps. (I can only speculate that maybe the Chesty-DH'er on this Pinkbike vid is pedaling most of the time, which would put his body closer to his handlebar; hence his angle? That, or I have really long arms!?)

With this short vid (my 3rd GoPro/Chesty vid) below, I'll have to take a lil' break from Chesty, and think of something else (like brumski's helmet mount)...
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/91957
* pic of ladder at 00:10~00:12 (_by someone else_)
* pic of road gap at 01:20~01:40 (_by someone else_)

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Piro - have you tried flipping the Chesty upside down? Then programming the GoPro so it records video upside down? That works pretty well.. I'll look at your vid in a sec


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

gezus Piro - you are right on his ass. That's good riding from you and Jim and a bit of trust no doubt. Yup the GoPro needs to be a bit higher. Try the trick I mentioned 

and I'm going to guess 4 to 6 footers to smooth trannies


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

That is sweet looking singletrack semper

Thanks


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

PiroChu said:


> Thanks for sharing your awesome helmet-mounting/mod idea (& great riding in vid, too!). :thumbsup:
> 
> So, I tried to do the similar, thinking it'd be an easy fix since I even have the same helmet (Giro Remedy; mine's size "L"). But it wasn't quite so, and I have some Q's for you, pls...
> 
> ...


Wicked skills Piro!! :thumbsup: Us simple XC types look at videos like yours and weep... Oh to be able to do jumps and drops like those... :eekster:

Personally I think your vids are superb - and not much different to the sample you had in the Pinkbike vid - OK, so he must have a long torso and Playboy style tits to push the chesty forward, but your view is pretty damn good.

I'd love to see more personally, but I know the helmet cam stuff will also be cool.

Cheers


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

LeeL said:


> Piro - have you tried flipping the Chesty upside down?


Thanks, Lee. I originally saw that in your review...


> _6. I tried flipping the camera upside down on the chest mount and recording the video upside down (you can alter this video setting with the GoPro). It works on moderate trails but on steep downhills or on drops if you have a riding style where you get low on the bike (like myself) you'll bounce your chest and the GoPro off your seat and alter the camera's orientation._


Do you mean to flip the camera or the J-Hook buckle on the Chesty plate?
(A) J-Hook at bottom with camera right-side-up (normal way - what I have now)
(B) J-Hook at bottom with camera up-side-down (lens height would be even lower)
(C) J-Hook at top with camera up-side-down (pretty much the same lens height as (A)?)
(D) J-Hook at top with camera right-side-up (lens at highest)

Do you mean (B)? I'd imagine that that lens "height" would be even lower, but maybe the lens "angle" points up much more skyward with this way (& as with (C)?)? I wonder if (D) would sit too close to my chin (or full-face lid's chin piece), and difficult setting the same angle each time (since there's no plastic back piece to always lean it on). I don't have my camera here (work) now, so I'll have to play with it a bit when I get home.



LeeL said:


> and I'm going to guess 4 to 6 footers to smooth trannies


It's true that depth perception in GoPro vids seem to be kinda _off_. (I'd imagine that brumski would probably say the same with his vid.) Simply as references, I just edited my previous post above to provide pic links showing the first & last stunts. Whenever I head out with GoPro, I really should take more side-view pic's/vid's with my point-and-shoot Canon (well, if/when time allows) to be mixed in a vid. :blush:

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Piro - I mean (D). To be even more clear the "GoPro" wording on the J-hook will look right side up as a third party observer is looking at your chest mount. It gives you the best possible angle and flexibility. As you found out you want the GoPro and any cam higher then you think.

ie - this is (a)










so flip the J-hook upside down. but keep the camera perspex plastic box on the same orientation.

Someday I'll take a pic but for now words will do

yah - I was totally off on the height and length of the jump. More like 8 - 10 footers. That GoPro is a sneaky little bugger


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

LeeL said:


> Piro - I mean (D).


Cool, thanks, Lee. Since you'd written "reprogram to record up-side-down", so I thought you'd say (B) or (C). But, (D) it is. I'll try that next time... 

With (D), I'll just have to somehow mount it always at the same angle. A bit tricky, since the camera will be mounted sorta free-standing away from any backing piece or my chest (unlike the "normal" way with the cam simply rested against the back piece)...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> Cool, thanks, Lee. Since you'd written "reprogram to record up-side-down", so I thought you'd say (B) or (C). But, (D) it is. I'll try that next time...
> 
> With (D), I'll just have to somehow mount it always at the same angle. A bit tricky, since the camera will be mounted sorta free-standing away from any backing piece or my chest (unlike the "normal" way with the cam simply rested against the back piece)...


the only downside is that when its really steep I sometime have the chest so low that i'll hit the GoPro on the seat and it'll move around. Doesn't happen too often and its usually just a glancing light blow. But the angle is much better.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Just to clarify...*



LeeL said:


> Piro - I mean (D).


Played around with it at home tonight, and I really think you'd meant (C), which would make sense per your earlier post about having to "record in up-side-down mode".



> (A) J-Hook at bottom with camera right-side-up (normal way)
> (B) J-Hook at bottom with camera up-side-down
> (C) J-Hook at top with camera up-side-down
> (D) J-Hook at top with camera right-side-up


Just realized that (B) & (D) are practically useless, as (B) would record the sky and (C) would record the ground.

(A) still has the higher "lens height" than (C), while (C) is more flexible with the "lens angle" range than (A).

Again, I'd imagine that getting exactly the same angle each time with (C) would be tricky. So, I may simply keep (A) but instead with a _thicker_ form piece to be taped behind/bottom of the Chesty plate to nudge the angle up a tad bit. :smilewinkgrin: I'll try that next... (That, and something like brumski's setup for my full-face helmet...)









Thanks again for entertaining some options on this with me.
- PiroChu


----------



## brumski (Mar 27, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> Thanks for sharing your awesome helmet-mounting/mod idea (& great riding in vid, too!). :thumbsup:
> 
> So, I tried to do the similar, thinking it'd be an easy fix since I even have the same helmet (Giro Remedy; mine's size "L"). But it wasn't quite so, and I have some Q's for you, pls...
> 
> ...


Yes you do need the headlamp mount for this setup. I tried several mounting options with the quick release buckles under the visor, none of them seemed to work. The headlamp mount for the hero is very thin, and is able to fit under the visor mount.

As far the shutter button with this setup, I have the visor tilted as far back as it will go, I can access the shutter after a little bit of fumbling. I kind of figured out that if the shutter button is easy for me to access, then the camera is aimed to low, and if I can't reach the shutter at all then the camera is aimed to high. I did have to use a longer bolt to mount the visor to the helmet with this setup.

I did ask GoPro via email if there was going to be any headlamp mounts available for sale, and ...........


> We'll have the head strap available for purchase as a stand alone accessory towards the middle of July. Most likely sometime during the 2nd week of July.
> 
> Please let us know if you have any further questions.
> 
> ...


So they may be a bit behind schedule, but i hope they sell them soon, cause I already need a replacement.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

brumski said:


> Yes you do need the headlamp mount for this setup.


brumski, thanks for the confirmation on your setup & GoPro email info.

Also got a reply from them this morning, saying...



> _We should have the head strap available for individual purchase by the end of this week._


By the way, do you have to cut up the strap to get the plastic piece separated, or would it come off without cutting the strap? I sorta doubt that they'd sell me _just_ the plastic piece of it, so hopefully the whole thing (strap + plastic) won't cost too much... (Hopefully priced like Vented Helmet Strap/$15 than Chesty/$40.)

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Lee Lau's new Chesty vid's (in Kona Coilair Supreme review on NSMB.com)*

Hi Lee,

Just saw your 3 new vid's on NSMB.com Kona Coilair Suprerme review.  
http://www.nsmb.com/3248-review-kona-coilair-supreme

On the 2nd vid (Pemberton) at 00:13 ~ 00:36, are you using a different camera, or hand-holding GoPro, or walking with GoPro still on Chesty? Just curious...

Always nice to watch a vid with different angles mixed in (though more work, of course). :thumbsup:

Thanks,
- PiroChu


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> On the 2nd vid (Pemberton) at 00:13 ~ 00:36, are you using a different camera, or hand-holding GoPro, or walking with GoPro still on Chesty? Just curious...


Been lurking on this thread for a while, some really, really excellent vids here. Can't wait to get my own GoPro, have some ideas. Piro - I was wondering the same on your "Crack of Dawn" video - the initial shots (alarm going off, loading up the car, etc) don't show the crazy wide angle view, so I'm assuming those were shot with another camera, yes? The same lack of distortion looks evident on Lee's video, unless he's not using a Hero Wide.

Actually viewing the rest of his shots, looks like it isn't a wide, so I might be talking outta my butt again... back to lurking...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Piro and Cmh. See the thread by rabidchicken on using a point and shoot with a tripod mount on the GoPro chest harness. I posted some ideas there


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

LeeL said:


> See the thread by rabidchicken on using a point and shoot with a tripod mount on the GoPro chest harness.


Found it, thanks...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6019473

Maybe I should've just bought Chesty ($40) rather than the whole GoPro cam + etc ($200), hahah!


----------



## brumski (Mar 27, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> By the way, do you have to cut up the strap to get the plastic piece separated, or would it come off without cutting the strap?


The strap comes off without having to cut it. Lemme know what the cost is if you order one up.:thumbsup:


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

brumski said:


> The strap comes off without having to cut it.


Oh, I see, thanx...

And this just in from GoPro folks...



> _The headstrap should be about $15. We don't have the plastic base plate available individually, as it comes fully assembled and packaged from the factory._


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> Found it, thanks...
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6019473
> 
> Maybe I should've just bought Chesty ($40) rather than the whole GoPro cam + etc ($200), hahah!


Piro - thanks for finding the link, appreciate that, and damn, since I haven't bought the GoPro yet, I think I might just _start_ with the Chesty mount! Will likely still get the GoPro as I like the ultra-wide angle and some of the other mounting options.

On a related note, I had tried a handlebar mount from Adorama, and put my Canon SD800 P&S camera on it. Worked for lighter riding, but anything fast, road or mountain, would cause the camera to power off. No chance in hell it would have survived the type of riding that Piro documents - in my riding, "air" is the stuff I breathe. 

I did a review on Adorama's site, but it looks like the b******s have pulled it down! WTF?? :madmax: Thankfully they gave me the option to post it to a blog as well, so I've still got the review:

http://cmhramblings.blogspot.com/2009/08/my-review-of-flashpoint-high-grade.html


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

I just ordered up the chest harness, will see how that works with my SD800. Thanks, Lee!


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

cmh said:


> Piro - I was wondering the same on your "Crack of Dawn" video - the initial shots (alarm going off, loading up the car, etc) don't show the crazy wide angle view, so I'm assuming those were shot with another camera, yes?


cmh,

So far, "Early Bird Perks" was the only one that I actually brought both GoPro & Canon with me to the woods. "Where's My Watch?" was all GoPro, plus some Google-Images searched pic's. As you guessed, "Crack of Dawn" was all GoPro from the highway/roof-rack scene, while the opening (wake up, load bike, shift gears) was via Canon (filmed on a different day).

Looking forward to seeing your vid/"ideas".
- PiroChu


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

cmh said:


> I just ordered up the chest harness, will see how that works with my SD800. Thanks, Lee!


I think that should work. I found that the chest was the best for keeping pretty stable. Its funny that the chest moves less then say - your head. Let me know how it goes


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Testing a slightly-higher Chesty angle*



PiroChu said:


> So, I may simply keep (A) but instead with a _thicker_ form piece to be taped behind/bottom of the Chesty plate to nudge the angle up a tad bit. :smilewinkgrin: I'll try that next...


Even though I'd posted that I'd take a lil' break from Chesty while waiting for GoPro to individually sell the Headlamp-Style Head Strap (for brumski's mod/setup), I went out once more to "test" my newly-tilted Chesty angle. I think it's slightly higher and better with a bit less toptube & arms on screen (than in my previous 3 Chesty vids) - What do you guys think (of the new angle)? 

Since this was just another "Chesty test" ride, yes, sorry, once again, same trails, same angles, same bag of vid tricks... :blush:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/95567
(NOTES: The local wildfire has finally been contained, and it was my first time riding in a few weeks. Everything but the strictly Chesty-angle shots was via hand-holding my Canon.)

Riding with others this time, I just (belatedly) noticed that - with a wide angle lens - the rider in front of me looks further away (than using a regular lens cam). I followed my friends at the same distance as when I used to mount my point-and-shoot Canon on my helmet (which I thought was already pretty close), but it looks in this vid as though I need to get even closer (yikes!) with GoPro. Now I know how _close_(!!) brumski was riding behind his friend in his vid, wow!

Next, brumski's helmet-cam setup (and, yes, hopefully on different trails, too, hahah)...
- PiroChu


----------



## headsnap (Jul 6, 2009)

Here are a few of my GoPro Vids:

Most recent, a ride at Brown County State Park, IN:





Cherokee Park in Louisville, KY:





Fun and racing on the BMX track:





Indoor BMX race from the POV of an 8-year-old:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

*Handlebar mount*



cmh said:


> On a related note, I had tried a handlebar mount from Adorama, and put my Canon SD800 P&S camera on it. Worked for lighter riding, but anything fast, road or mountain, would cause the camera to power off. No chance in hell it would have survived the type of riding that Piro documents - in my riding, "air" is the stuff I breathe. ]


If you are interested, take a quick look below at my handlebar mount for the GoPro (from an eariler post). With this, and the GoPro, you won't have a problem. Both are truly bomb-proof, but my favorite part is that it takes only a second to mount the camera, and you won't even know that it is there!
P.S.
Here's my latest video:





Mountain Biking at Alafia with Danny, David and Friends from anthonyi on Vimeo.


----------



## shahardot (Jul 29, 2008)

just bought the GoPro Wrist for $44 @ http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,1782T_GoPro-Digital-Hero-Wrist-Camera.html if anyone is interested...(thats a special deal until 3rd of sept. and the shipping is for free).


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

shahardot said:


> just bought the GoPro Wrist for $44 @ http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,1782T_GoPro-Digital-Hero-Wrist-Camera.html if anyone is interested...(thats a special deal until 3rd of sept. and the shipping is for free).


Interesting. This doesn't look like the WIDE version, and it also doesn't look like it will fit any of their standard mounts. These issues may limit you a bit, but you can always buy the standard case if necessary.


----------



## shahardot (Jul 29, 2008)

OK I see what you mean, I'll have to grab one of these (http://www.goprocamera.com/index.php?area=2&productid=8) in order to play around with it and have more options of mounting it, yeah ?
thats another 40 USD..so in total 84 USD and I'm getting a lower level GoPro version (instead of 189 USD for the wide + features).
Let's hope it's not a bad deal...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

hey piro - i do think that you have that chest cam angle dialed by jove!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

From St Helens area - shot with Panasonic Point and Shoot and GoPro


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

shahardot said:


> OK I see what you mean, I'll have to grab one of these (http://www.goprocamera.com/index.php?area=2&productid=8) in order to play around with it and have more options of mounting it, yeah ?
> thats another 40 USD..so in total 84 USD and I'm getting a lower level GoPro version (instead of 189 USD for the wide + features).
> Let's hope it's not a bad deal...


Great price, and great first camera, but I like the wide angle MUCH better. I sold my old camera because it lacked it (Tachyon XC). The WIDE has seemingly less shake, better field of view, etc.


----------



## 5H0CK3R (Oct 20, 2008)

I mounted the GoPro on the rear triangle and recorded this run. Kind of an interesting angle.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Setup Q: How to get these angles?*

Anyone has any idea how to do these setups (whether GoPro or not)???

See this vid at 04:49~5:40, somehow mounted on the helmet. (How?)
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/96269/

See this vid at 00:46 ~ 00:56, etc. This one even rotates around the helmet! (How?)
http://video.mpora.com/watch/T5u4UMQiP/
I can't figure out other mouting methods in this vid showing the whole bike/rider from the front and from the side, either.

Those are unique/creative angles that are fun to be briefly mixed in a video.
- PiroChu


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Here goes piro http://coastalcrew.blogspot.com/2009/04/vio-pov-helmet-cam.html


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

LeeL said:


> Here goes piro https://coastalcrew.blogspot.com/2009/04/vio-pov-helmet-cam.html


Thanks, LeeL,

I see, so it's via VIO cam...









I can "guess" that they're (somehow) mounting the VIO cam backward-facing clipped on the visor(?) in the first video above.

But, in the 2nd video above, how are they mounting it to film (A) the whole bike/rider from the front about 1ft away (a long rod mounted on fork leg???), and (B) go around & around on the helmet (a gyroscopic rod on helmet???)...? Does VIO specifically offer such mounts?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know. I think its in the blog but I haven't looked. I know you can buy boom arms but really I'm too lazy to learn how. I did some GoPro footage looking up at the rider but it was stem mounted


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

LeeL said:


> I think that should work. I found that the chest was the best for keeping pretty stable. Its funny that the chest moves less then say - your head. Let me know how it goes


Update on this - I got the Chesty mount and was all stoked to try it out, and discovered that it doesn't include the little arm bit which changes the angle so that you can put a normal camera on it like you've shown. Guess I need to get more stuff to do that. :madman: All mine came with was the chest plate and the quick release bit. Can't mount a standard camera to that, still need the arm to do that. might try fabricating something.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

cmh said:


> Update on this - I got the Chesty mount and was all stoked to try it out, and discovered that it doesn't include the little arm bit which changes the angle so that you can put a normal camera on it like you've shown. Guess I need to get more stuff to do that. :madman: All mine came with was the chest plate and the quick release bit. Can't mount a standard camera to that, still need the arm to do that. might try fabricating something.


Hummm.... _If_ I understood correctly of what you described, that "Vertical Surface J-Hook Buckle" piece should've come with your Chesty. So, you'd've had the "plate (with straps)" and "clip" piece (says so on GoPro site, too). If indeed so, call your seller, and see what happened.

To mount a regular cam, I'd imagine that you'll still need to purchase their $8 Tripod Mount (if not already). Now, I'm not sure how you'd get a bolt & nut for the Buckle (Chesty set doesn't include bolt/nut, I'm sure. Not sure about Tripod, 'cause I've not bought one.) But at least bold/nut are easy to find at hardware stores. (If not, you can pick up their $20 Grab Bag of Mounts which includes the clip you need for your Chesty plus a nut/bolt and other clips.)

Good luck,
- PiroChu


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

cmh said:


> Update on this - I got the Chesty mount and was all stoked to try it out, and discovered that it doesn't include the little arm bit which changes the angle so that you can put a normal camera on it like you've shown. Guess I need to get more stuff to do that. :madman: All mine came with was the chest plate and the quick release bit. Can't mount a standard camera to that, still need the arm to do that. might try fabricating something.


Your chesty mount should have come with the quick release attachment to allow the GoPro to tilt up and down at the right angle


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

> The headstrap should be about $15.


Forgot to update earlier that last week I received a message back from GoPro folks saying that the headlamp strap is now available individually (even though their webmaster hasn't updated their website with it). So, you can just call 'em up to order. (*1-415-738-2480*) I'll do that tomorrow myself, too...

brumski, 
Do you happen to remember the (new) bolt size off-hand for Remedy visor? (the pitch, and especially the length so that it doesn't go thru or bottom out without tension) I can measure mine later, but just thought you might already have it written down somewhere... 

Thanks,
- PiroChu


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

...
(whoops, a mistake - never mind.)


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*GoPro Firmware Upgrade (for 5MP HERO Wide lens)*

Hi everyone,

Today I received a newsletter from an online shop that I'd purchased my GoPro, as below. I'm not sure if this is new news or old news (if already "old", sorry!), but just FYI...



> September 8, 2009
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We're excited to announce that the Firmware Upgrade for the GoPro Hero Wide 5MP cameras is now available. For instructions on how to download and install the Firmware Upgrade, please click the link below:
> ...


I also checked GoPro site "Support" page, and saw that the same is noted there...
http://www.goprocamera.com/fwupgrade.html

So, anyone tried this yet?

I wonder if the "improved auto exposure processing (snow)" will also improve the "bright light thru trees in dark wood" situation...? 

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Rabidchicken AND pirochu beat me to it - http://www.goprocamera.com/fwupgrade.html

I've been using that firmware for about 6 months. Haven't tried in it snow. Supports bigger cards. Can't tell if it helps a lot with White Balance


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

LeeL said:


> Rabidchicken AND pirochu beat me to it - http://www.goprocamera.com/fwupgrade.html
> 
> I've been using that firmware for about 6 months. Haven't tried in it snow. Supports bigger cards. Can't tell if it helps a lot with White Balance


Lee,
Any noticable difference in the speed at which the camera auto-adjusts exposure with this upgrade?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> Lee,
> Any noticable difference in the speed at which the camera auto-adjusts exposure with this upgrade?


Nope - its still not the best for going from dark to light and vice versa but then even the point and shoot cameras aren't good there


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

LeeL said:


> Nope - its still not the best for going from dark to light and vice versa but then even the point and shoot cameras aren't good there


True, but still twice as fast as my old Tachyon.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Got da brumski setup!*

Got the package from GoPro today, and finished making "_da brumski setup_" on my Remedy. The mounting piece indeed came off without cutting the headlamp straps (via slits on forehead & rear plastic pieces, initially hidden by the mounted headlamp straps). I used an "M6 x 12mm (1.00 pitch)" stainless-steel bolt from a local Ace Hardware store and some double-sided 3M tapes (double-layerd for better surface contact per contour), and it all worked out as brumski's. Now I just have to go out there and play with it to figure out the right angle.

  

Thanks again, brumski, for this awesome mod's idea, :thumbsup: 
- PiroChu

PS.
While at it, I also picked up the Tripod Mount for my UltraPod and Gorillapod.

PPS.
I loaded the firmware onto mine today, though I'm not sure if its "_improved auto exposure processing_" will make any difference for my uses in the woods, per se.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> Thanks again, brumski, for this awesome mod's idea, :thumbsup:
> - PiroChu
> 
> PPS.
> I loaded the firmware onto mine today, though I'm not sure if its "_improved auto exposure processing_" will make any difference for my uses in the woods, per se.


Thanks. I'd be interested to know if the firmware helps.
P.S.
Looks like your faceguard has saved your chin a few times.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Firmware*



anthonyi said:


> Thanks. I'd be interested to know if the firmware helps.


I second that - please give us a review of the Firmware PiroChu - like, is it worth it?
Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

spencerfrater1 said:


> I second that - please give us a review of the Firmware PiroChu - like, is it worth it?
> Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


I feel that it is generally worth doing a firmware update, but I'm actually curious if anyone has noticed an improvement in auto-exposure adjustments.
Also, I did my firmware update according to the instructions. It took about 5 seconds to process, and, I assume that the update was done. Anyone know how to easily tell if it was actually done?


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*firmware upgrade - visual test on "improved auto exposure"*

Hi folks,

I went out on a casual XC ride with friends today, and brought along my firmware-installed GoPro & Chesty. Here's the raw footage (no edits) as a visual test...

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/98641

I _think_(?) it's better (adjusts to light faster?) than in my previous pre-firmware GoPro vids, but honestly I can't tell for sure. :blush: What do you guys think? Also, I _may_ be comparing apples/oranges here, because the trail shown above probably isn't as dense/dark as the trails in my previous vids....(?) At least it doesn't look to be negatively affecting, so the firmware upgrade must not be a bad thing (plus the other benefit of "4GB", if you need it), I suppose...

A couple of notes about the firmware installation procedure, since I had to try a few times to be sure...
_ 8. Press the power button and release
9. Then quickly press and hold the power button and shutter buttons simultaneously before the LCD screen powers on_
After turning it on (#8), you must do #9 _before_ the little display comes on. First time, I waited till the display then quickly the 2 buttons, and it didn't work. So, when they say "quickly", they really mean "right away" after #8. 
Also, with a couple of tries, the red light flashed very briefly (a few sec), so I suspected errors. In the end, it flashed for a while (5~10 sec), then I knew I finally did it right.
_ 11. Once the red light begins to flash quickly, you can release both buttons. The camera's red light will continue to flash, which indicates that the firmware is loading into the camera's memory (this will take 5-10 seconds). The LCD screen will remain powered off during the firmware upload_
Anyway, just in case, I did 2 successes in a row, _assuming no harm_ that a success can simply overwrite a previous success.

Just for kicks, here's a vid from today's casual XC ride that included the raw footage above (although I'm not sure it belongs to this thread per 95%/Canon + 5%/GoPro :blush: ).

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/98639

Cheers, 
- PiroChu


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> Hi folks,
> I _think_(?) it's better (adjusts to light faster?) than in my previous pre-firmware GoPro vids, but honestly I can't tell for sure. :blush: What do you guys think? Also, I _may_ be comparing apples/oranges here, because the trail shown above probably isn't as dense/dark as the trails in my previous vids....(?) At least it doesn't look to be negatively affecting, so the firmware upgrade must not be a bad thing (plus the other benefit of "4GB", if you need it), I suppose...


Piro,
That casual ride looks like fun!
Thanks for the info. You seem to be correct. It's tough to tell... but no ill effects. When the trails here dry out a bit, I will try mine on my favorite trail.


PiroChu said:


> A couple of notes about the firmware installation procedure, since I had to try a few times to be sure...
> _ 8. Press the power button and release
> 9. Then quickly press and hold the power button and shutter buttons simultaneously before the LCD screen powers on_
> After turning it on (#8), you must do #9 _before_ the little display comes on. First time, I waited till the display then quickly the 2 buttons, and it didn't work. So, when they say "quickly", they really mean "right away" after #8.


I did the same.


PiroChu said:


> Also, with a couple of tries, the red light flashed very briefly (a few sec), so I suspected errors. In the end, it flashed for a while (5~10 sec), then I knew I finally did it right.
> _ 11. Once the red light begins to flash quickly, you can release both buttons. The camera's red light will continue to flash, which indicates that the firmware is loading into the camera's memory (this will take 5-10 seconds). The LCD screen will remain powered off during the firmware upload_


Ditto. Mine flashed quickly for 5 seconds, then the camera powered down.


PiroChu said:


> Anyway, just in case, I did 2 successes in a row, _assuming no harm_ that a success can simply overwrite a previous success.
> Cheers,
> - PiroChu


Ditto - again.
P.S.
If anyone figures out an easy method to tell what version of firmware is installed, please post the information. (I have requested this information from GoPro, but have not received an answer yet.)


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

What are everyone's thoughts on the best site to post videos? My thoughts so far:
Youtube:
Can't use most well known MP3 tracks
Video quality is only great in HD mode

Vimeo:
No problem with MP3 tracks
Video quality is only great in HD mode
Limited / slow uploading abilities

Pinkbike:
???

Any others?


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*my 1st test run with da brumski setup*

I had my 1st test run with _da brumski setup_ today, and... I LIKE IT! 

Here's the raw footage (no edits) of the test run...

https://www.pinkbike.com/v/99378

I _think_ I got the "angle" right (yes?/no?), thanks to brumski's tip. But I need to follow closer (Yikes, I thought I was pretty close already - must be the wide-angle lens!), like brumski did in his vid (how close were you, brumski???).

This setup is nice because I don't have to dress/undress Chesty under my pack, and because I hardly notice the camera weight on my head/neck, either. It must be that a fullface lid is already heavy enough (& sorta rests snugly against cheeks?) that I don't notice the extra weight. (In contrast, when I used to mount my Canon on top of my XC lid, I'd annoyingly feel the extra bit of weight on my head/neck.) Now I can even keep the GoPro on there while riding around, whether filming or not.

By the way, I put some markers/bumpers under the visor for the GoPro housing to stop against, so that I can get the same angle every time....



Thanks again, brumski, :thumbsup: 
- PiroChu

PS.
Looking at this footage (on my same/usual trails), I don't think the recent firmware upgrade ("improved auto exposure") does much in the woods (if at all). It must be just for "snow" as GoPro notes.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*my GoPro "froze" !?*

While riding/testing today, my GoPro "froze" on me (1st time). The display was still on, but nothing moved/happened using the 2 buttons (eg. menu doesn't cycle, can't even turn off camera, etc). In the end, I pulled out the batteries to "kill" it, then it was all fine/functional/normal after that.

Has this happened to anyone else? Does anyone know what this is all about? I wonder if it's related to the recently-loaded firmware upgrade (hopefully not!)? 

I suppose I'll also contact GoPro and ask....

Thanks for your feedback in advance, 
-PiroChu


----------



## 5H0CK3R (Oct 20, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> Looking at this footage (on my same/usual trails), I don't think the recent firmware upgrade ("improved auto exposure") does much in the woods (if at all). It must be just for "snow" as GoPro notes.


I think the angle works well and there's surprisingly little camera shake. I've got the same setup going but haven't tested it out yet. BTW, I agree with you on the "improved auto exposure". The GoPro really has trouble in changing light conditions.

\\n/


----------



## PointOfViewCameras (Sep 15, 2009)

PiroChu said:


> Today my GoPro "froze" on me (1st time). The display was still on, but nothing moved/happened using the 2 buttons (eg. menu doesn't cycle, can't even turn off camera, etc). In the end, I pulled out the batteries to "kill" it, then it was all fine/functional/normal after that.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Does anyone know what this is all about? I wonder if it's related to the recently-loaded firmware upgrade (hopefully not!)?
> 
> ...


Hmmm....we had one customer so far with similar experience but it happened during firmware upgrade.

I will let everyone know if I hear of similar experiences.

Mike


----------



## PointOfViewCameras (Sep 15, 2009)

*Lithium AAA are the only way to go for GoPro*



cytoe said:


> I jerry rigged mine using a night rider universal bar mount. I may still get the gopro bar mount...probably more rigid. Also, the AAA NiMH batteries don't work in cold weather. It's documented...but I'm just confirming that. I didn't have any lithium's, so I just did this:


We find that using Lithiums is the only way to go to get the most out of your GoPro camera.
For that reason we decided to sell them at almost 40% off and we end up with many much happier customers 
https://pointofviewcameras.com/accessories/batteries-chargers/gopro-hero


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> While riding/testing today, my GoPro "froze" on me (1st time). The display was still on, but nothing moved/happened using the 2 buttons (eg. menu doesn't cycle, can't even turn off camera, etc). In the end, I pulled out the batteries to "kill" it, then it was all fine/functional/normal after that.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Does anyone know what this is all about? I wonder if it's related to the recently-loaded firmware upgrade (hopefully not!)?
> 
> ...


Not me. That sucks. I hope it was a one-time thing.
P.S.
I received this answer from GoPro about the firmware confirmation:

Hi Anthony,

There is no physical difference in appearance of the camera screen when the update is performed. If your cameras red led's were blinking rapidly for 10-15 seconds, and the camera then powered off automatically, then the firmware update was successful.

Let us know if you have any further questions.

Many thanks,

GoPro Support
http://www.goprocamera.com


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

hey piro. I've had that happen. When it happens I just hard-kill the GoPro by taking the batteries out. Then it resolves the issue. I don't know why it happens but its so easy to fix I've never bothered to find out


----------



## headsnap (Jul 6, 2009)

PiroChu said:


> While riding/testing today, my GoPro "froze" on me (1st time). The display was still on, but nothing moved/happened using the 2 buttons (eg. menu doesn't cycle, can't even turn off camera, etc). In the end, I pulled out the batteries to "kill" it, then it was all fine/functional/normal after that.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Does anyone know what this is all about? I wonder if it's related to the recently-loaded firmware upgrade (hopefully not!)?
> 
> ...


Mine has been doing that for a while, even before the firmware upgrade... actually, I had hoped that the upgrade would fix it but it didn't... 

_time to contact GoPro..._


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

headsnap said:


> Mine has been doing that for a while, even before the firmware upgrade... actually, I had hoped that the upgrade would fix it but it didn't...
> _time to contact GoPro..._


I wonder if this could be due to a momentary battery disconnect, maybe due to shock or vibration.


----------



## muddimike (Jun 19, 2008)

My vids from a Go-Pro shot in The Dupont State Forest.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

muddimike said:


> My vids from a Go-Pro shot in The Dupont State Forest.


good stuff. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*my "brumski setup" video*

Here's a short "brumski setup" video from last night's ride. (In this vid, I used GoPro for some walking/non-riding scenes, too. The ladder shots were via my Canon.)

I really like this setup, and the same angle is repeatable (per my lil' markers/bumpers).

Cheers,
- PiroChu

PS.
Every year for his birthday, my buddy Paul does something new. This year, it's the big ladder.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/103420


----------



## muddimike (Jun 19, 2008)

*Another GoPro Vid*

Glad you liked that one fish...I used to live in FL:A when I was a kid...better riding here.
Enjoy!


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Picked up a gopro wide yesterday at REI at one of their garage sales for $80. Only problem is that its missing the shutter button (you can figure out my work around in the video) and i think there's some sort of seal around the compartement that makes it water proof. Could someone do me a favor and take a picture of the compartement door from an angle? i want to see what its supposed to look like so i can call gopro and order parts...






Duthie Hill - Flowtron Style Line from Joel Miranda on Vimeo.






Duthie Hill Mountain Bike Park - Lunachix Jumps from Joel Miranda on Vimeo.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Is it wrong if I post my latest GoPro Wide video in here too? Let me know if you want me to cut it from the thread.

Cheers,
Ska!






Flowing Singletrack....A Short Ride Video from Steve Arseneault on Vimeo.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

is that a bike trailer on an Impreza???


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

jojotherider said:


> is that a bike trailer on an Impreza???


Yeah, he built it himself and it is absolutely incredible. Very nice system - very stable. He's got some serious fab skills....


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

*at long last...*

I finally got around to getting my own GP Wide, and so far have made two videos. The first one is a bit long, I was playing with Windows Movie Maker and decided to use enough footage to match the whole song:

First GoPro video
* Helmet mounted, angled down maybe a bit too much.
* Gets dark at the end as light goes away but the low light performance is surprisingly good considering it was actually getting quite dark.

The second one is shorter and a bit more fun. I managed to hit a sharp concrete lip without unweighting at all, and pinch flatted my rear tire. (the actual tire, I run tubeless) I caught the flat on camera, and then switched over to the 1 photo every 5 seconds mode while I fixed the tire, then back to video when I started riding again. Due to the lack of sound on the GoPro (or anything that sounds good) I used the music to convey the appropriate mood. Hope you enjoy!

Flat tire!

For future videos, I definitely want to integrate various camera angles and so forth to make it a bit more visually interesting.

Any suggestions or criticisms (beyond "the music sucks", I've heard that already  ) are very welcome!


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

Ska! said:


> Is it wrong if I post my latest GoPro Wide video in here too? Let me know if you want me to cut it from the thread.


Wow, very nice! I like it, and hope I can turn out something comparable one of these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

cmh said:


> Wow, very nice! I like it, and hope I can turn out something comparable one of these days. :thumbsup:


Hey, thanks man. I was digging your Flat vid. Refreshingly different  I liked it. Also, that Wissahickon trail (wherever it is) looks stellar! I love the faster flowy stuff for sure.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

ska that was really fun. Nice use of different angles. It made me want to ride a bike and that's IMO the hallmark of a good vid


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

Ska! said:


> Hey, thanks man. I was digging your Flat vid. Refreshingly different  I liked it. Also, that Wissahickon trail (wherever it is) looks stellar! I love the faster flowy stuff for sure.


Wissahickon is a great trail. If you ever find yourself in Philly, it's worth checking out. http://www.phillymtb.com/ is one of the best places to find info, and folks to ride with.

Glad you enjoyed the "Flat" video. I was kinda proud of that one!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is my first ride with the GoPro Wide, mostly just to test it out. So no creative editing or angles.. you all weren't kidding about the quality going even further downhill once it is upped to a video site..






mscwmtn1102 from K. Funke on Vimeo.


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

sly_foxx said:


> Here is my first ride with the GoPro Wide, mostly just to test it out. So no creative editing or angles.. you all weren't kidding about the quality going even further downhill once it is upped to a video site..


Looks pretty good, even without the fancy editing.

Gotta say, though - quality might not be the best, but the thing that was really impressing me was how quickly it was adjusting to the various lighting conditions. You'd be going into a section that looked to be as dark as a cave, but then the camera would adjust and the exposure was good again.

cmh


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

cmh said:


> Gotta say, though - quality might not be the best, but the thing that was really impressing me was how quickly it was adjusting to the various lighting conditions. You'd be going into a section that looked to be as dark as a cave, but then the camera would adjust and the exposure was good again.
> 
> cmh


Yeah, I was actually pleasantly surprised by that as well. I figured that was a great trail to see how it performs in various lighting conditions. I read others had issues with low light performance. Those dark sections really do look like that before you ride into them, so I was pretty pleased with the camera's performance there. I think the video looks pretty decent on my HD, but once upped, the quality was a little disappointing to me.

I suppose when you consider the size and the price of the camera its not so bad though..


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

sly_foxx said:


> I suppose when you consider the size and the price of the camera its not so bad though..


Not at all. One of my coworkers ordered the HD model, when that comes in, I'm gonna have to play around with that a little bit and see how it works. Maybe he'll let me borrow it for a day or two. 

The one thing I _really_ wish for is a clock. Having everything default to midnight 1/1/1970 really kinda sucks. Makes organizing my stuff quite a bit harder. Wouldn't think that including a clock and the code to set it would be that difficult. Anyone know if the HD has a clock?

How is everyone organizing their photos and videos? So far I've been leaving in a zero-byte file named PICTxxxx.JPG where xxxx is the last filename. That at least keeps the numbering in sequence, even if there's no date.


----------



## kasperilio (Oct 27, 2006)

*GoPro Hero Chesty mount*

The best deal for the GoPro is to buy the $139 dollar version and the Chesty. The head strap and other stuff you get from the $200 dollar set isn't necessary. The sticky mounts don't fit on mtn bikes or most helmets (and I think the camera looks sort of stupid hanging off of a helmet).

Here's a short sample using the chesty mount


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's how to make the head strap mount into a chest mount

I don't care for the helmet mount either

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6084563&postcount=18


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

If you were not riding, just standing still or somthing, could you see what was being recorded?

Is there a digital screen or anything on the camera?


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

nope, no screen on the camera. there is a viewfinder though. I suppose you could use that.

sigh, it looks like GoPro wants me to buy a new housing. They don't have sell the buttons or gasket separately. so if anyone has any extra parts that they want to unload. let me know!

-joel


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

LeeL said:


> Here's how to make the head strap mount into a chest mount
> 
> I don't care for the helmet mount either
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6084563&postcount=18


Awesome, thanks for that.


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

jojotherider said:


> nope, no screen on the camera. there is a viewfinder though. I suppose you could use that.l


The viewfinder is nearly useless, since its field of view is nowhere near as great as what the wide angle lens sees. Might help you center the photo but not much beyond that. I'd gladly see the viewfinder lost in favor of having an internal clock.

cmh


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

LeeL said:


> Here's how to make the head strap mount into a chest mount
> 
> I don't care for the helmet mount either
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6084563&postcount=18


Awesome! Thanks for that..... I may work on that this weekend for something to do.

Cheers!
Ska!

p.s. thanks for the kind words..........


----------



## kasperilio (Oct 27, 2006)

LeeL said:


> Here's how to make the head strap mount into a chest mount
> 
> I don't care for the helmet mount either
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6084563&postcount=18


That's awesome. I was thinking the exact same thing about mounting it to my backpack as I also have the first version of the Hero. I could use the Hero wide for the front the the older for the back. I've tried mounting the older hero to the handle bars or seat post but it vibrates the crap out of it and the video gets blurred. They've tried to fix that in the newer versions but I have yet to try it again, the chest mount just works so well that I haven't bothered.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

The new GoPro HD actually looks pretty decent mounted on the handlebar. Haven't tried it on the seatpost yet - that'll be for more videos


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

can't wait for spring. First thing i am doing is making a movie.


----------



## uphillwish (Jun 29, 2006)

VholdR does not offer cost-effective upgrade to existing customers. Unless you have $350 to spend every year for their new models, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok lots of great ideas here. Just playing around I used the helmet strap mount under the visor on my FF helmet. I just stretched the strap around the helmet to the lower part of the back and put the mount under the visor and I have some industrial velcro I am gonna use (rough part on helmet and fuzzy on inside of mount) to hold it secure. When I get a chance I will take pics and vid soon!


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

anthonyi said:


> I just received my camera. Here's my set up. I have a single horizontal strap (green), with an easy release clip (I already had this.), attached to the camera mount that came as part of the helmet strap assemble from GoPro. I had to cut the helmet strap off of the mount, but it could easily be repaired if necessary. For vertical stability and safety, I attached the upper slot of the mount to the vertical strap of my Camelbak. The mount is rock solid.
> I won't have time to test it until this weekend, but it doesn't move a bit when I jump up and down. Here's a photo.


Photo isn't showing up on my computer. Can you post another photo? Thanks!


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, I just got my GoPro Hero Wide 5 for Christmas and it is pretty cool. The only mount I really have for the bicycle right now is the bar/post mount but you can do quit a bit with that I think. I also downloaded the Firmware upgrade right away so that I can use a 8gig card. I made this little video on an around the neighborhood ride on my cross bike just as a test but it turned out okay on the edit I think. The only reason that I'm posting this little video test is just to show the kind of quality you can get with the standard def GoPro. I couldn't justify the expense of the HD and Santa was having no part of that so.... here is just a little test video that I did. I'll surely have more in the future with real mtn bike stuff...(one is in the works right now.)









Firmware upgrade from GoPro.
http://www.goprocamera.com/fwupgrade.php


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay, here's a Mtn bike GoPro hero wide vid with just seat and handlebar angles. I think the lighting and all came out okay.


----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

my first vid with GoPro Xmas gift, fun in the making and the riding!


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

did you use the chest mount from gopro?



MTB ABQ said:


> my first vid with GoPro Xmas gift, fun in the making and the riding!


----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

*gorillapod!*

I recently ordered the chest mount. In meantime, I rigged up the camera to hang upside down using a gorillapod tripod, with sticky-mounted mounting tab stuck to underside of camera housing. Gorillapod was wrapped around my camelbak straps, this is the mount I used in the vid.


----------



## muddimike (Jun 19, 2008)

*Works great...right out of the box.*

This is a first day video from my Go-Pro Wide.






"People ask me what I do in winter when there's no baseball. I'll tell you what I do. I stare out the window and wait for spring."
Rogers Hornsby


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

playdead said:


> Photo isn't showing up on my computer. Can you post another photo? Thanks!


It is now here:
https://networkflorida.com/public/mtbr/1.jpg
Others are at:
https://networkflorida.com/public/mtbr


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

SICK video! Unreal. You make me want to sell my single speed to get a FS bike :thumbsup:



LeeL said:


> Here's one with the Chesty.
> 
> Some people mentioned that used on a bike the Chesty is tough to point upwards enough to get a proper frame of reference. I did two things to help with this:
> 
> ...


----------



## wouterbiker (Dec 30, 2004)

*my vid*

and here is mine

hope u like it


----------



## tep (Feb 27, 2004)

*PHX gopro wide vid.....*

nothing radical, just a sunny Nov wknd of riding at SoMo.

hope you enjoy,
-tep

PS: if you prefer using YouTube click here......



.






SOMO 2009 from tep on Vimeo.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

tep said:


> nothing radical, just a sunny Nov wknd of riding at SoMo.
> 
> hope you enjoy,
> -tep
> ...


Very very nice video. I need to work on my rock riding skills. Great job.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Just a quick DIY GoPro chest mount related cross-post.http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6484545#poststop


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

We hit some rain and some awful conditions but I got this clip before it all went south. This is a rear view with a handlebar mount on the seatpost. Turned out that the fender wasn't such a bad Idea after all.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is my vid with the same mounting as PiroChu


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

oops dub post


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

was this filmed with gopro wide or the new hd one? Thanks.



Fullsailbiker said:


> We hit some rain and some awful conditions but I got this clip before it all went south. This is a rear view with a handlebar mount on the seatpost. Turned out that the fender wasn't such a bad Idea after all.


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

This was taken with the GoPro hero wide 5 mp. I wish I had saved it with a higher resolution but I think it turned out okay anyway. I'm looking forward to the trails drying out so I can get some good footage.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks looks pretty good to me.



Fullsailbiker said:


> This was taken with the GoPro hero wide 5 mp. I wish I had saved it with a higher resolution but I think it turned out okay anyway. I'm looking forward to the trails drying out so I can get some good footage.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Fullsailbiker said:


> We hit some rain and some awful conditions but I got this clip before it all went south. This is a rear view with a handlebar mount on the seatpost. Turned out that the fender wasn't such a bad Idea after all.


Cool video. Some Q's and comments:

1. It doesn't look like the wide angle - or have you squeezed it whilst editing?
2. It's 480p, but my vids on the same res are a wider aspect ratio. (check the link in my signature). But your quality is really good. Can't understand why it's so different to my GoPro wide.
3. Great editing programme - please tell which one?
4. Fantastic looking trail.
5. Let us know your YouTube user name - I want to subscribe!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

spencerfrater1 said:


> Cool video. Some Q's and comments:
> 
> 1. It doesn't look like the wide angle - or have you squeezed it whilst editing?
> 2. It's 480p, but my vids on the same res are a wider aspect ratio. (check the link in my signature). But your quality is really good. Can't understand why it's so different to my GoPro wide.
> ...


I am using Windows Live Movie Maker that came with my windows 7 equipped computer. It does look squeezed and that is unintentional, I think takes away from the quality. With movie maker there are several settings for saving the final product and I think I picked "wide screen" when I saved this one (as an experiment). When I put that on youtube it seems to have squished it to what you see here. It looks WAY better on my computer. 
That trail is the tip of the iceberg out there and I can't wait to explore more of that area. 
Thanks for the interest in my video. I also have a friend who wants me to make a video of a local short course cross country track. That will give a lot of opportunity for new ideas and that will also take place in the next few weeks (weather permitting). Complications of a long cancer recovery (AML Leukemia) provides me with a ton of spare time so I'll surely be making more mtn bike, road bike, and maybe even a sport motorcycle video in the coming months while my immune system rebuilds.
My YouTube username is also fullsailbiker. :thumbsup: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Fullsailbiker
Glad you liked the video.
Jason


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is my latest video. I made a mount from some PVC that attaches to my top tube for this video. I think it worked pretty well.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Fullsailbiker said:


> Here is my latest video. I made a mount from some PVC that attaches to my top tube for this video. I think it worked pretty well.


The mount works well. Can you post some photos of it?


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

anthonyi said:


> The mount works well. Can you post some photos of it?


Sorry about the low light phone pic. The mount is just three small sections of 3/4" of PVC, a 90 and a 45. I just glued it up and painted it black. The mounts are from a big air inflater.


----------



## Coolof (Jan 29, 2010)

this bike wants to be washeD DDDD


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Fullsailbiker said:


> Sorry about the low light phone pic. The mount is just three small sections of 3/4" of PVC, a 90 and a 45. I just glued it up and painted it black. The mounts are from a big air inflater.


Thanks.
Wow. That's more mud than I wash off my bike in a month of riding!


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay, I washed my bike...and then went and got it dirty again.  
I figured out some things for this video but this is just a fun trail in general. I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

i like that camera angle. how is the camera mounted?


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Fullsailbiker said:


> Okay, I washed my bike...and then went and got it dirty again.
> I figured out some things for this video but this is just a fun trail in general. I think it turned out pretty good.


Nice job! That mount is really stable.
Thanks for the earlier photo. If you could post a close up photo of the mount, that would be great. I may try to build one this weekend.
My mount works well, but I like the handlebar effect.


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

No one has posted here for a while and I'm sure that is because people are getting the HD GoPro and forgetting about the hero 5 wide. Well, since my budget is only big enough for a ebay hero 5 I'm gonna keep making fun little videos with it and trying to do something new each time. This video is from the whole winter and compiles some previous rides, some road pace-line and some new angles. Nothing super-awesome, just POV trail riding. I broke the frame on my old Gary Fisher and my top tube mount no longer works on my new Yeti ASR so I had to get creative to make a chest mount without spending any money. It works but I can't say that it is comfortable. I'll probably buy a chest mount when the financial crater my new bike made goes away.....in a year or so. lol Hope you enjoy my new video.


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

Great video! I love that twisty trail, reminds me of Jem in the Gooseberry area. Sweet.

What program did you use for editing the video?


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

cmh said:


> Great video! I love that twisty trail, reminds me of Jem in the Gooseberry area. Sweet.
> 
> What program did you use for editing the video?


Thanks. Windows Live Movie Maker. It is the one that came with Windows 7. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*settings on editor?*

Fullsailbiker that is an awesome video. Thanks for sharing, and it's fantastic you made a good recovery from leaukemia. :thumbsup:

I have done a few GoPro vids myself, but I've never managed to get the same quality as you have from YouTube. Please let me know what settings you use in Windows Movie Maker when you "save to your computer" after you have finished editing. For example I have been using "Video for local playback (1.5 Mbps). I have tried several others as well but this one seems to give me the best YouTube quality - but yours is so much better.

Here is an example of one of mine: (you will see it is more grainy than yours)


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

spencerfrater1 said:


> Fullsailbiker that is an awesome video. Thanks for sharing, and it's fantastic you made a good recovery from leaukemia. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have done a few GoPro vids myself, but I've never managed to get the same quality as you have from YouTube. Please let me know what settings you use in Windows Movie Maker when you "save to your computer" after you have finished editing. For example I have been using "Video for local playback (1.5 Mbps). I have tried several others as well but this one seems to give me the best YouTube quality - but yours is so much better.
> 
> Here is an example of one of mine: (you will see it is more grainy than yours)


The setting I used for my last two or three videos is "High Definition 720p" 6.03 Mbps. The quality on YouTube is still not as good as the original on my computer but it is fairly close. Thanks for the compliments on the video. I really have a fun time putting them together and learn something new each time.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Some of this was taken with the GoPro Wide. Fun to watch anyway.
http://www.blip.tv/file/3374146


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

very nice, smooth editing, very entertaining. good job.:thumbsup:



Fullsailbiker said:


> No one has posted here for a while and I'm sure that is because people are getting the HD GoPro and forgetting about the hero 5 wide. Well, since my budget is only big enough for a ebay hero 5 I'm gonna keep making fun little videos with it and trying to do something new each time. This video is from the whole winter and compiles some previous rides, some road pace-line and some new angles. Nothing super-awesome, just POV trail riding. I broke the frame on my old Gary Fisher and my top tube mount no longer works on my new Yeti ASR so I had to get creative to make a chest mount without spending any money. It works but I can't say that it is comfortable. I'll probably buy a chest mount when the financial crater my new bike made goes away.....in a year or so. lol Hope you enjoy my new video.


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay, here is another new one. I'm not getting many comments so I'm beginning to think not many are looking at video's on this thread anymore. Oh Well, if you enjoy it let me know if you have critical remarks, that's cool too.
I wanted to make one in real time of a good local trail and this is what I came up with. I also downloaded this one and two others to Vemio because they load a lot better than YouTube...at least on my computer. Hope you like it. 
BTW, to watch in full screen just click the link below the embed below. ;^)






Fat Tire Traverse from Fullsailbiker on Vimeo.


----------



## kasperilio (Oct 27, 2006)

*sweet vid!*

I can see why you like that trail! Super buff, wish we had that in western Washington. Not complaining but sometimes you just want to roll without thinking about.


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

Fullsailbiker said:


> Okay, here is another new one. I'm not getting many comments so I'm beginning to think not many are looking at video's on this thread anymore. Oh Well, if you enjoy it let me know if you have critical remarks, that's cool too.
> I wanted to make one in real time of a good local trail and this is what I came up with. I also downloaded this one and two others to Vemio because they load a lot better than YouTube...at least on my computer. Hope you like it.
> BTW, to watch in full screen just click the link below the embed below. ;^)


Love the trail, and the alternate views. End of the bar mounting is really nice, I like the effect.

Only issue I'd have with the video is the song. Used to love it but for some reason most radio stations think that AC/DC only released "Back in Black" and "Shook Me All Night Long" so I've heard those two so much I don't like them anymore.  But that's just my own personal issue, otherwise it matches the ride pretty nice!

I finally got out and shot something I've wanted to since I got the GoPro. Forgive the road content:


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

I love the ride-by shot, too, I know it's a pain in the ass when you're solo, but it'd be nice to see more of that. More of a change from different on-bike angles. Always loved this video for just that reason - no on-bike shots at all:






I'm gonna re-shoot that road downhill at some point, and get some help so I can get several on and off bike angles. Plus, a shuttle to the top. Do NOT want to ride up that thing 8-10 times!


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and I'm glad you like the video. I agree that more angles would be better but for me the bottom line is that I am a bike rider not a movie maker. All of my videos are a collection of clips from actual rides...not video shoots. I would love to do that but I think that my $130 camera and free editing software would limit things quickly. I already have a couple of expensive hobbies so I think I'll keep it simple.
As for the music,...yeah, the song is a little over-done. I guess that is the pitfall using a popular song. On the flip-side, it fits the pace of the ride, it goes with my history (see above comments and videos for an explanation of this), and my brand new bike is Black. Perfect fit! 
Thanks for the comments and for watching. 
Have fun
J
edit:
I forgot to mention that I think the on-bike shots are what the Go Pro is all about. POV shots. The wide angle kinda sucks for anything else but it works great for....what it's made for. It is also a great tool for learning trails. Together with a GPS you can learn a trail system in a couple of outings.


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

Fullsailbiker said:


> Thanks for the comments and I'm glad you like the video. I agree that more angles would be better but for me the bottom line is that I am a bike rider not a movie maker.


:thumbsup: It's the truth - I've discovered if you want good results with the video, you have to spend more time screwing around with the camera and re-riding sections... and sometimes (almost always) you just wanna RIDE. For the level of effort involved, the results are great.

Interesting point on the GPS and GoPro to learn the trail... will have to try that!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

*pov vid, testing the chesty.*






Beacon 4-18 from K. Funke on Vimeo.

my first ride with the chesty so it was a learning experience. had the angle way too low and my bite valve fell down at the beginning.


----------



## shmooove (Jun 5, 2008)

Fullsailbiker said:


> Sorry about the low light phone pic. The mount is just three small sections of 3/4" of PVC, a 90 and a 45. I just glued it up and painted it black. The mounts are from a big air inflater.


Nice videos fullsail!

I too am curious how you've mounted the camera onto the PVC.


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

A variation on a theme. I use the chest mount (home made) and my buddy Matt has my camera on the end of the handlebar facing backward. The trail is super fun during the week but it is hard to open it up on there because you never know when someone will be around the next corner. The Squirrel at the end was hanging out right next to my truck so I thought I'd get a shot of him (her?). Who knew that it would let me get so close. I think I'm gonna go a different way for my next video and it will either be at Willson Cr (beautiful desert) or LaGrand OR (in the woods). I'll probably get some rocky mountain stuff too as the we get into the summer. Hope you like it. Feel free to leave any comments or criticisms.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

Fullsailbiker said:


> A variation on a theme.


I like your handlebar angle. Is that via the handlebar/seatpost mount, mounted at the end of the grip? (So, does your hand have to grip it a bit "short" with it? I ask because I grip my bars at the very ends.)

Nothing new/special, but here's mine (finally after 4mo of no riding per a new-born: our #2), only with da "brumski" helmet & Chesty angles this time. I left my other mounts at home, as I just wanted to enjoy riding. 
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/133036

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## kasperilio (Oct 27, 2006)

*Go Pro for $99 at Costco*

Was at Costco last night in Woodinville, WA and they are selling the wide angle non-HD version of the Go Pro for $99. Not sure if it's elsewhere. But that's a good price to get more angles.


----------



## kasperilio (Oct 27, 2006)

Very cool! Kids will slow you down, but only for a bit. Now you get to buy even more toys using them as the excuse!


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

PiroChu said:


> I like your handlebar angle. Is that via the handlebar/seatpost mount, mounted at the end of the grip? (So, does your hand have to grip it a bit "short" with it? I ask because I grip my bars at the very ends.)
> 
> Nothing new/special, but here's mine (finally after 4mo of no riding per a new-born: our #2), with da "brumski" helmet & Chesty angles this time. I left my other mounts at home, as I just wanted to enjoy riding.


Very nice video. Yes, I just used the handlebar mount on the end of the grip. Matt didn't like it all that much to start but as soon as we got going I think he forgot it was there. When I used the bar mount on the end of the left grip it was no problem but it took some getting used to on the right. IDK why, must be the shifting or something. I see you and I both need to remember to tuck in our hydration hose before we turn the camera on. lol I almost deleted all of this footage because my blue bite valve and hose was all over the place but I was able to splice in enough rear view to cut almost all of it out.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> I like your handlebar angle. Is that via the handlebar/seatpost mount, mounted at the end of the grip? (So, does your hand have to grip it a bit "short" with it? I ask because I grip my bars at the very ends.)
> Nothing new/special, but here's mine (finally after 4mo of no riding per a new-born: our #2), with da "brumski" helmet & Chesty angles this time. I left my other mounts at home, as I just wanted to enjoy riding.
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/133036
> Cheers,
> - PiroChu


Nice!
MAN, I WISH WE HAD TRAILS LIKE THIS HERE!


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*It was simply an issue with the SD card...*

So I've been dealing with this freeze issue for a whole year now...

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/148614

Ever since I purchased a (non-HD) GoPro HERO Wide a year ago, my unit (with the firmware upgraded) has been suffering a freeze problem on every ride I went out with it, despite the religiously-charged-the-night-before batteries. Over the year, I've tried different batteries (Duracell rechargeables that are 800mAh and 1000mAh, and even Energizer Ultimate Lithium), and I've also tried different units (I'm actually on my 3rd unit, thanks to GoPro's great customer support).

Finally it turns out that my issue is with the 2GB SD card that came free with my purchase. (In the vid above, the 2GB card only contains less than 200MB of data.) GoPro recommends Class 4, so I just picked up a Patriot-brand 4GB Class 6 SDHC card, and - viola! - everything finally works as intended. I really didn't know a memory card can make such a difference. (I'll still have to go for a field test later this week, just to be sure.)

Some online info on SD-card Speed Class...
http://www.sdcard.org/developers/tech/speed_class/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital#Speed_Class_Rating

By the way, if you've not yet done the firmware upgrade (eg. record up to 4GB in one file, use SDHC cards up to 8GB), you may have to do that first with a 2GB SD card, then install a faster/bigger SDHC card after that.

Anyway, I'm still happy with the camera, despite this long journey. I'm just glad that now my unit finally works consistently as originally designed/intended. So, this is just some info to share with others who might possibly be having the same issue.

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> So I've been dealing with this freeze issue for a whole year now...
> 
> Anyway, I'm still happy with the camera, despite this long journey. I'm just glad that now my unit finally works consistently as originally designed/intended. So, this is just some info to share with others who might possibly be having the same issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Success!*



PiroChu said:


> I'll still have to go for a field test later this week, just to be sure.


... and a test ride yesterday proved my memory-card upgrade a success!! :thumbsup:

Even with the batteries I'd charged/used the week before, my GoPro actually didn't crap out once during the ride for the first time. And I was able to record bigger total-data and single-file sizes. It's so nice to finally have it working consistently now. My GoPro is (back) in biz! 

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> ... and a test ride yesterday proved my memory-card upgrade a success!! :thumbsup:


Were you using the Transcend 2GB SD?
I thought my problem was a bad battery charger, as my batteries seemed to die within minutes.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> Were you using the Transcend 2GB SD?
> I thought my problem was a bad battery charger, as my batteries seemed to die within minutes.


While trouble-shooting, I was initially concentrating on batteries with mine, too. When this happens to you, have you put those batteries in another device (eg. MP3 player with a juice indicator), just to confirm they are indeed spent?

Anyway, my bad one is this MaxFlash 2GB SD card  , which came free with my GoPro purchase. 


And this is my new Patriot 4GB Class-6 SDHC card that rocks! :thumbsup: 








I didn't really need 4GB in size, but couldn't easily find a 2GB that's Class-4 & up, either.

I also know someone who's successfully using a Panasonic 4GB Class-10 SDHC card with his GoPro (also non-HD), but I saw that costs twice as much.









So that's what I got. In any case, I'd guess that it's probably more to do with the Speed Class than the brand name.

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks.
I just saw this...
Even though the class ratings are defined by a governing body, like × speed ratings, class speed ratings are quoted by the manufacturers but unverified by any independent evaluation process. In applications that require sustained write throughput, such as video recording, the device may not perform satisfactorily if the SD card's class rating falls below a particular speed. For example, a camcorder that is designed to record to class 6 media may suffer dropouts or corrupted video on slower media.
FROM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> While trouble-shooting, I was initially concentrating on batteries with mine, too. When this happens to you, have you put those batteries in another device (eg. MP3 player with a juice indicator), just to confirm they are indeed spent?


I have a multimeter that also battery tests with a load, but it seems that after an afternoon of turning the camera on and then finding it off with no video (or a corrupt video), I had almost killed the batteries anyway. VERY misleading.

I really appreciate the post. Going out after dinner to buy a new card!


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> Going out after dinner to buy a new card!


Any luck with yours? Mine's been working fine since then. 

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/160525


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> Any luck with yours? Mine's been working fine since then.


Yes. Actually my GoPro has been working great since I changed cards. I can't believe that I thought it was the batteries / charger the whole time. Thanks again for posting that tip!
I haven't posted any videos lately because the rides haven't been anything special. It's just been too hot here to ride hard. No downhills in Florida ya know. Just hope that it cools down soon.


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

I still have the std def GoPro and still having fun making videos. I knocked this one out a few weeks ago and I'm sad to say this trail is already closed out with snow. Hope you like it. BTW it looks much better if you watch in the 720p setting.


----------



## pnwdave (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm also running two SD Hero Wides, because I found them cheap in Costco at the right time. Here's a sample (my camera, my edit, but it's not me riding):






One of my favorite mounts is to use the handlebar mount on my tire pump, which is clipped on the back of my Camelbak. It gives the great rearward view, but much higher than the seatpost.

Others on:
http://www.youtube.com/user/pnwdave1?feature=mhsn


----------

